# Daiwa J Braid X8 Erfahrungen



## warrior (26. Oktober 2015)

Hallo zusammen,
Daiwa hat ja eine neue, erschwingliche 8 fach geflochtene auf den Markt gebracht.

Die " *Daiwa J Baid X8* "

Auch wenn sie noch nicht so lange auf dem Markt ist, aber hat vielleicht jemand schon mal die Schnur genauer unter die Lupe nehmen können?

Interessant wäre der reale Durchmesser, Tragkraft und die Abriebsfestigkeit.

Danke 
Gruß Helmut


----------



## RayZero (26. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Daiwa J Braid X8 Erfahrungen*

Die Daiwa Tournament 8 Braid war/ist ja meine Lieblingsschnur. Ich hoffe der Nachfolger ist mind. genau so gut. Vielleicht ist es ja auch nur - aus Raider wird Twix?


----------



## geomujo (26. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Daiwa J Braid X8 Erfahrungen*

Der Nachfolger der "Tournament 8 Braid" ist die "Tournament Evo 8 Braid". Beides technisch die gleiche Schnur, nur dass die neue deutlich im Preis gesenkt wurde (Händler sagte was von ~15€/100m). Dafür gibt es eine neue 12-fach geflochtene die den bisherigen Preisrahmen nach oben hin sprengt mit über 60€/100m.

Die J-Braid dürfte eine Klasse unter der T8 liegen. Ich schätze mal sie ist rauher und nicht so stoffig/geschmeidig.


----------



## Angler9999 (26. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Daiwa J Braid X8 Erfahrungen*



geomujo schrieb:


> Der Nachfolger der "Tournament 8 Braid" ist die "Tournament Evo 8 Braid". Beides technisch die gleiche Schnur, nur dass die neue deutlich im Preis gesenkt wurde *(Händler sagte was von ~15€/100m). *Dafür gibt es eine neue 12-fach geflochtene die den bisherigen Preisrahmen nach oben hin sprengt mit über 60€/100m.
> 
> Die J-Braid dürfte eine Klasse unter der T8 liegen. Ich schätze mal sie ist rauher und nicht so stoffig/geschmeidig.



Die 8 Braid gab es dieses Jahr oft, fast regelmäßig für 10€ /100m.


Hier wurde die Schnur auch bereits diskutiert


----------



## randio (26. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Daiwa J Braid X8 Erfahrungen*

Ich fische die Schnur nun seit zwei Monaten und kann fast nix negatives im Vergleich zur Daiwa 8 Braid sagen.

Aber Vorsicht, der deutsche Angler wird mal wieder als idiotisches Weidevieh gesehen.

Die Angaben aus Übersee wären 8lb Tragkraft bei einer 0,13mm Schnur. Sowohl der Durchmesser, als auch die Tragkraft (gemessen um die 4,5Kg) sind angenehm realistisch!

In Deutschland wird aus der 0,13mm J-Braid dann ganz schnell eine 8,5Kg tragende Schnur...

Also wie immer, Augen auf beim Schnurkauf...


----------



## warrior (26. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Daiwa J Braid X8 Erfahrungen*

Hallo randio,
wie realistisch ist der Durchmesser der 0,13er?

Gruß Helmut


----------



## Fr33 (26. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Daiwa J Braid X8 Erfahrungen*



randio schrieb:


> Ich fische die Schnur nun seit zwei Monaten und kann fast nix negatives im Vergleich zur Daiwa 8 Braid sagen.
> 
> Aber Vorsicht, der deutsche Angler wird mal wieder als idiotisches Weidevieh gesehen.
> 
> ...




In den USA usw. wird immer die Nassknotenfestigkeit angegeben..... in D Land immer der höhere lineare Wert. Daher am besten immer auf die US Werte achten....


----------



## randio (26. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Daiwa J Braid X8 Erfahrungen*



warrior schrieb:


> Hallo randio,
> wie realistisch ist der Durchmesser der 0,13er?
> 
> Gruß Helmut



Hallo Helmut,

ich würde die 0,13mm schon als "relativ" realistisch ansehen.
Bei einer realen 0,13er Schnur, kann man sich auch eine Tragkraft von ca. 4,5Kg gefallen lassen. Das reißt dir im Normalfall kein Fisch durch. Da bricht vorher nahezu jede Rute.
Gegen Abrieb durch Cover, Totholz, Muschlbänke und weiß der Henker was, schalte ich halt eh immer 1,5m-2m FC davor.


----------



## PirschHirsch (26. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Daiwa J Braid X8 Erfahrungen*



> Aber Vorsicht, der deutsche Angler wird mal wieder als idiotisches Weidevieh gesehen.


Ist er ja sehr oft auch (wie man oft auch hier ganz deutlich im Board sehen kann) - dank fanatischer Gläubigkeit an den "immer-dünner-immer-leichter-immer-stärker"-Wahn und Mode-Modernseinwollen um jeden Preis.

Es gibt einfach zu viele Leute, die nicht wahrhaben wollen, dass die Physik nunmal ihre Grenzen hat. Auch da gilt massiv "glauben statt denken". 

Denen kann man den größten Schrott verkaufen, solange werbewirksam inszeniert irgendwas mit "Hightech" draufsteht - wird einfach sehr oft völlig oberflächlich und unreflektiert gefressen. 

In-Sein-Wollen full (schlimmstenfalls auch noch plus oberflächliche Design-Fixierung), Skepsis und Konzentration aufs Wesentliche null (a.k.a. Rückschritt statt Fortschritt, die Höhle lässt grüßen).

Von daher: Kein Hersteller würde das machen, wenns verkaufstechnisch nicht lohnenswert funzen würde. Der melkt einfach nur kräftig die ganzen Deppen ab.

Was die Sache wiederum für Leute mit Interesse an realen Angaben (zwecks möglichst optimaler Systemabstimmung) z. T. ziemlich schwer macht bzw. fast immer eine Recherche erfordert.

Darum geh ich z. B. auch bei der PP ausschließlich nach den US-Specs, die real ziemlich genau hinkommen.


----------



## randio (26. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Daiwa J Braid X8 Erfahrungen*

Für Leute die es bezüglich angegebener Tragkraft recht genau haben wollen, denen empfehle ich Sunline Schnüre. Die Schnur ist zwar nicht ganz günstig, aber man kann sich auf die Werte recht gut verlassen und muß nicht die Wahrheit "ertesten".


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (26. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Daiwa J Braid X8 Erfahrungen*



randio schrieb:


> Für Leute die es bezüglich angegebener Tragkraft recht genau haben wollen, denen empfehle ich Sunline Schnüre.


 
Der Sunline Fred im Nachbarforum ist übr.köstlich unterhaltsam[emoji6] 

Du weisst,was ich meine [emoji4]


----------



## randio (26. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Daiwa J Braid X8 Erfahrungen*



RuhrfischerPG schrieb:


> Der Sunline Fred im Nachbarforum ist übr.köstlich unterhaltsam[emoji6]
> 
> Du weisst,was ich meine [emoji4]



Ja, da muss ich mich alle zwei Tage mal kneifen... :q


----------



## riverboy (27. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Daiwa J Braid X8 Erfahrungen*



Angler9999 schrieb:


> Die 8 Braid gab es dieses Jahr oft, fast regelmäßig für 10€ /100m.
> 
> Hallo, wo denn |bigeyes ? Für  10 € /100 m würde ich die Schnur gerne kaufen (auch in mehreren Stärken). Hab aber im Internet nicht annähernd so niedrige Preise gefunden. Nichts unter 0,18 € /m
> 
> ...


----------



## Der Buhnenfischer (27. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Daiwa J Braid X8 Erfahrungen*

Die "neue" Daiwa Schnur bekommen wir jetzt auch zu einem recht guten Kurs.
Ich werde die mal aufspulen und mal testen, bin mal gespannt wie die das jiggen in Rhein & Mosel findet...


----------



## BigFishHunterNRW (27. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Daiwa J Braid X8 Erfahrungen*



riverboy schrieb:


> Angler9999 schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Die 8 Braid gab es dieses Jahr oft, fast regelmäßig für 10€ /100m.
> ...


----------



## hoffeichfangwas (24. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Daiwa J Braid X8 Erfahrungen*

Frohe Weihnachten zusammen!

Ich habe die 0.26er drauf. Sie soll 19.8 kg tragen und ist bei mir im Test bei 15.2 kg gerissen. Allerdings nicht am Knoten.
Da hat mich die Schnur schon etwas erstaunt.|kopfkrat


----------



## DeralteSack (24. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Daiwa J Braid X8 Erfahrungen*

Das bedeutet demnach weniger wie 25% Fehlangabe der linearen Festigkeit. 
Das ist doch schon mal ein Wort hier auf dem deutschen Markt.
Da werben andere Hersteller aber mit ganz anderen Angaben und haben weit mehr Abweichung.


----------



## hoffeichfangwas (24. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Daiwa J Braid X8 Erfahrungen*

ich gebe es ja zu....
Ich stelle meisst meine Bremse nicht mit der Waage ein...|supergri
Es hat mich aber erstanut das der Knoten halt nicht der Schwachpunkt war.
Trotz alle dem ist die Schnur super rund!#6


----------



## BigFishHunterNRW (24. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Daiwa J Braid X8 Erfahrungen*

Wenn der Knoten nicht der Schwachpunkt war, muß die Schnur irgendwie beschädigt gewesen sein |rolleyes


----------



## Fuldaangler (24. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Daiwa J Braid X8 Erfahrungen*

Bei vielen Schnüren ist die Tragkraft der Schnur im Zusammenspiel von Schnur, Rute, Rolle und Bremseinstellung angegeben. Ihr werdet kaum eine Schnur finden die bei der Angabe reist die aufgedruckt ist.

Habt ihr Euch mal die 0,06er Spiderwire angeschaut, die ist mindestens ne 0,10er von der Stärke und hat dadurch evtl. die Tragkraft die sie haben soll, aber nur weil sie dicker ist. Ich denke mal wenn man sie testet reist sie auch vorher, aber im zusammenspiel mit allen (Rute, Rolle...) hält sie best. was draufsteht.

Schaut Euch mal das an und dann denkt drüber nach.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ClAy0Ac2ZDU


----------



## xPikex (24. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Daiwa J Braid X8 Erfahrungen*

hab da was besseres gefunden:

http://www.fishing-mart.com.pl/sklep/en/dragon-nanoclear-8-g4-a78-p75-k12809.html

http://www.fishing-mart.com.pl/sklep/en/dragon-braid-hm8x-forte-g3-a78-p75-k12664.html

http://www.lure-world.com/fishamker-dragontoray-lure-braid-made-japan-p-2568.html

0,06 bei 5.4 kg!? wie ist das denn möglich? ist das womöglich die beste schnur zum ultra light fischen?


----------



## RayZero (25. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Daiwa J Braid X8 Erfahrungen*

Fake, Marketing ... Was auch immer.


----------



## Thomas9904 (25. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Daiwa J Braid X8 Erfahrungen*

Physik kannste nicht überlisten ,alles gleicher Ausgangsstoff:
REAL 0,20mm sind ca. REAL 10 kg Tragkraft (Referenz, weil ja (fast) jeder ne 20er im Angebot hat)

Andere aufgedruckte Angaben bedeutet Optimismus.............


----------



## xPikex (26. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Daiwa J Braid X8 Erfahrungen*



RayZero schrieb:


> Fake, Marketing ... Was auch immer.



also du meinst diese schnüre meiner links stimmen nicht? ich dachte bei so teuren schnüren dürfte es schon stimmen. ich weiss zwar auch von der berkley whiplash, dass die bei einem angebenen durchmesser von 0,06 tatsächlich 0,18 hat. hmm...


vielleicht doch eher eine von denen:



Sunline NEW Super PE in 6lb or 8lb
http://www.lurenatic.de/de/schnur/g...l_blau/sunline_tragkraft-8lb_4kg_class_0235mm



SUNLINE CAST AWAY PE BRAID I.G.F.A CLASS 10LB x 150m PE 0.6
http://www.anglerswarehouse.com.au/...way_pe_braid_igfa_class_10lb_x_150m_pe_06_838


Varivas High Grade PE, 150M
http://duohook.ie/Varivas-High-Grade-PE-150M

Sufix Nano Braid (100 m, 0.06 mm, 3.3 kg)
http://boddenangler.de/Sufix-Nano-Braid-100-m


----------



## DeralteSack (26. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Daiwa J Braid X8 Erfahrungen*

Würde die Sunline Super PE nehmen.

Wenn du was billigeres (ca 2,50€ weniger) haben willst, dann die WFT Plasma.


----------



## Allrounder27 (26. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Daiwa J Braid X8 Erfahrungen*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Physik kannste nicht überlisten ,alles gleicher Ausgangsstoff:
> REAL 0,20mm sind ca. REAL 10 kg Tragkraft (Referenz, weil ja (fast) jeder ne 20er im Angebot hat)
> 
> Andere aufgedruckte Angaben bedeutet Optimismus.............



Deswegen nehm ich fast nur noch Stroft (Ausnahme in letzter Zeit ne Avani Seabass), das Rätselraten um Stärke und Durchmesser geht mir nämlich auf den Senkel.

Aber ich bekomm das im Laden vor Ort hin und wieder mal mit, das da Leute gezielt nach Berkley Schnüren fragen, weil die ja so extrem viel halten. Die Hersteller scheinen damit also durchzukommen.


----------



## xPikex (26. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Daiwa J Braid X8 Erfahrungen*



Allrounder27 schrieb:


> Deswegen nehm ich fast nur noch Stroft (Ausnahme in letzter Zeit ne Avani Seabass), das Rätselraten um Stärke und Durchmesser geht mir nämlich auf den Senkel.
> 
> Aber ich bekomm das im Laden vor Ort hin und wieder mal mit, das da Leute gezielt nach Berkley Schnüren fragen, weil die ja so extrem viel halten. Die Hersteller scheinen damit also durchzukommen.



Die stroft ist gut. Varivas avani light game und sunline cast away sind besser und ernst noch günstiger. Hab alle drei getestet.


----------



## Fuldaangler (1. Januar 2016)

*AW: Daiwa J Braid X8 Erfahrungen*

Deswegen geben die von Stroft auch keine Durchmesser bei der geflochtetenen mehr an sondern nur noch Tragkräfte. Da kann sich jeder die gewünschte Tragkraft aussuchen und kauft das was er seiner Meinung nach brauch. Die Monofilen von denen sind ja auch genauso wie die geflochtene immer bei Tests vorne mit bei. Qualität kostet hier seinen Preis und nicht wie bei anderen Schnüren die Werbung.


----------



## Angler9999 (1. Januar 2016)

*AW: Daiwa J Braid X8 Erfahrungen*

Die letzte Beiträge hatten nichts mit dem Thread zu tun.....
Wer hat denn zu der Schnur noch Erfahrungsberichte?


----------



## M20969 (1. Januar 2016)

*AW: Daiwa J Braid X8 Erfahrungen*

Ich habe die J-Braid in 0,16er Stärke auf meiner sustain 4000. Habe selbst bespult und war letzten Mittwoch die ersten Std am Wasser damit. 
Bis jetzt habe ich nix zu meckern!

-Gut zu knoten 
-leise 
-schön rund 
-keinerlei Perückenneigung
-farbhaltigkeit bleibt abzuwarten 




Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Angler9999 (2. Januar 2016)

*AW: Daiwa J Braid X8 Erfahrungen*

OK als 16er denke ich auch, das sie zu gebrauchen ist. Wie sieht es mit ner 8er oder 10er aus?

 Da neigen doch viele weiche Schnüre zu Luftknoten.


----------



## Burney (2. Januar 2016)

*AW: Daiwa J Braid X8 Erfahrungen*

Hey,

hab paar Würfe mit der 10er (frisch im Laden bespult) gemacht. Keinerlei Perücken,Luftknpten o.ä. 

Für ein Fazit zu kurz gefischt,aber macht erstmal keinen schlechten Eindruck.


----------



## Ein_Angler (3. Januar 2016)

*AW: Daiwa J Braid X8 Erfahrungen*

Ein Kollege hat die Schnur schon was länger drauf, und musste feststellen das die Schnur einfach billig ist, reißt relativ schnell beim Hängerlösen, ansonsten eine Schnur mit sehr guten Wurfeingenschaften.


----------



## randio (3. Januar 2016)

*AW: Daiwa J Braid X8 Erfahrungen*



Ein_Angler schrieb:


> Ein Kollege hat die Schnur schon was länger drauf, und musste feststellen das die Schnur einfach billig ist, reißt relativ schnell beim Hängerlösen, ansonsten eine Schnur mit sehr guten Wurfeingenschaften.



Ja genau, der Hund von meinem Schwager und dessen Tante... 

Vielleicht sollte man sich mal überlegen warum die Schnur z.B. schnell reißt? Jemand eine Idee?

Ich schmeiße mal zwei Optionen in den Raum...
a) Weil die Schnur "billig" ist?
b) Weil Daiwa Deutschland den deutschen Kunden mit den Tragkraftangaben mal wieder übelst verarscht?!?

Hier kann sich nochmal jeder seine eigene Meinung bilden:
DAIWA USA/Australien Angaben:
http://daiwafishing.com.au/products/j-braid-chartreuse/
http://daiwa.com/line/line_jbraid.aspx

DAIWA Deutschland Angaben:
http://www.daiwa.de/dw/de/produkte_1/schn%C3%BCre/j-braid_x8/5,1,74,75,1,1__products-model.htm?ovs_prdrows2=10&sid=xljlbeupewy&stamp=1444831317

Also meine recht dünne 0,13 8lb Daiwa J Braid aus den Staaten trägt mit 4,5Kg sogar 0,7Kg mehr als angegeben, ist seit Monaten im Einsatz und verhält sich identisch wie die "alte" T 8 Braid von Daiwa.


----------



## Holz Hecht (3. Januar 2016)

*AW: Daiwa J Braid X8 Erfahrungen*



randio schrieb:


> b) Weil Daiwa Deutschland den deutschen Kunden mit den Tragkraftangaben mal wieder übelst verarscht?!?
> 
> Also meine recht dünne 0,13 8lb Daiwa J Braid aus den Staaten trägt mit 4,5Kg sogar 0,7Kg mehr als angegeben, ist seit Monaten im Einsatz und verhält sich identisch wie die "alte" T 8 Braid von Daiwa.



Ohne hier jemand zu nahe treten zu wollen, aber wenn halt alle auf den UL-Trend aufspringen und sich dann wundern, warum ihre 5 kg Geflochtene gleich beim bisschen ziehen bei nem Hänger abreißt, weiß ich auch nicht...
Es ist Physikalisch nunmal einfach so, dass eine Schnur mit weniger Tragkraft auch schneller reißen wird, als eine stärkere.
Mit Qualität einer Schnur hat das m M nach wenig zu tun.
Petri Heil Holz Hecht#q


----------



## Angler9999 (3. Januar 2016)

*AW: Daiwa J Braid X8 Erfahrungen*

Ich denke hier wird vieles vermischt.
 5 Kg Tragkraft müssen erst einmal durchgerissen werden. Mit der Angel haben das nur wenige geschafft. 

 Viel wichtiger sind die gefühlten Eigenschaften neben denen die man selbst gemacht hat. Von mir aus können die "draufschreiben" was sie wollen. Ich bilde mir im Laden meine Meinung. 

 Ein fairer Anhaltspunkt was die Schnur leistet ist wahrscheinlich nur Wunschdenken.


----------



## randio (3. Januar 2016)

*AW: Daiwa J Braid X8 Erfahrungen*



Angler9999 schrieb:


> Ich denke hier wird vieles vermischt.
> 5 Kg Tragkraft müssen erst einmal durchgerissen werden. Mit der Angel haben das nur wenige geschafft.
> 
> Viel wichtiger sind die gefühlten Eigenschaften neben denen die man selbst gemacht hat. Von mir aus können die "draufschreiben" was sie wollen. Ich bilde mir im Laden meine Meinung.
> ...



Zu Punkt 1 gebe ich dir absolut recht! Bei realistischen 5kg Tragkraft, bricht im Normalfall vorher jede Rute!

Zu Punkt 2, wie willste das in der Praxis realisieren? Wie willst du anhand der Haptik einer Schnur im Angelladen auf die reale Tragkraft schließen?

@Holz Hecht
Eine 5 kg Schnur hat aber mal absolut nix mit UL zu tun.
Damit fische ich auf Zander, Barben und Großforellen und das problemlos.


----------



## Angler9999 (3. Januar 2016)

*AW: Daiwa J Braid X8 Erfahrungen*

Gebe dir auch recht.
Ja das ist nicht einfach. Anfassen Probeknoten, und auf die fachmännische Meinung des Shopinhabers vertrauen..... danach selbst urteilen.


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (3. Januar 2016)

*AW: Daiwa J Braid X8 Erfahrungen*



randio schrieb:


> Zu Punkt 2, wie willste das in der Praxis realisieren? Wie willst du anhand der Haptik einer Schnur im Angelladen auf die reale Tragkraft schließen?



Bei (mir unbekannten)Schnüren von Großspulen, knüpper ich im Laden ab und an mal gerne (mitgebrachtes) FC dran,knoten,ziehen,urteilen..da trennt sich meist schnell Angabenspreu vom Tatsachenweizen.Zur Not,gehen dafür auch mal 50 Cent in die Kaffeekasse.Billiger als evtl.das Geld für ne Komplettfüllung zu versenken.

Bei den anderen Spulen schauts natürlich düster aus..da macht echt nur Versuch klug.


----------



## ullsok (5. Januar 2016)

*AW: Daiwa J Braid X8 Erfahrungen*

Hab mir mal die 0,10er auf die Vertikalrolle gespult, weil ich dachte, sie hält 7 KG. #q

Ich hatte bis jetzt noch nichts größeres am Band und hoffe nun, dass sie hält wenn mal ein richtiger Einschlag kommt.

Auf jeden Fall schneidet die Schnur super durchs Wasser


----------



## jkc (5. Januar 2016)

*AW: Daiwa J Braid X8 Erfahrungen*

Hi, naja die 1 bis 2 kg die mit ner Vertikalrute machbar sein dürften, wird die Schnur wohl packen. Bekomme heute auch ne Füllung der 10er für die schwere Barsch-leichte Zanderrute, dann kommt der Gliss-Schrott endlich runter.

Grüße JK


----------



## Angler9999 (5. Januar 2016)

*AW: Daiwa J Braid X8 Erfahrungen*

Wenn die Schnur 2 Kg am Knoten hält ist doch schon mal gut. Zieh mal 2 Kg über die Rute.... und du hast doch ne eingestellte Rollenbremse....???


----------



## Hänger06 (5. Januar 2016)

*AW: Daiwa J Braid X8 Erfahrungen*

WAt haben wir nicht für dicke Probleme in der "neu Zeit"

Damals.....in der Vor-Geflechtszeit hat man(n) den Fisch auch mit der alten Mono aus dem Wasser bekommen,. 

Ich denke mal das dass Herstellerversprechen von dünneren Schnüren mit Höheren Tragkräften reines Marketing ist.

Beim Zandern ist meine Combo, 0,12 geflt. an der RollenBremse mit 3-3,5kg eingestellt und dat langte bis her, auch für Zettis u. Hechte Ü-90cm . Denn, wie würde sich der direkte Druck auf den Hacken im Maul darstellen wenn man versucht mit 10kg dagegen zu halten ,...ran zu drillen ...-aus-geschlitzt wenn man ihm nicht gleich ein drittes Nasenloch gestanzt hat.Und eine Raketen-Flucht die = einer Kraft von 8+kg hat , hatte ich pers. noch nicht8 hällt meine Rute auch sicher nicht aus). den Rest sollte doch die Rute und die Bremse abfedern, denke ich mal. 

Zu den Knoten am Fluro, ich lege mir die Geflecht immer doppelt.

Gruß und dicke Fische.


----------



## PirschHirsch (5. Januar 2016)

*AW: Daiwa J Braid X8 Erfahrungen*



> Hier kann sich nochmal jeder seine eigene Meinung bilden:
> DAIWA USA/Australien Angaben:


Scheint fast identisch mit den US-Specs der normalen PP zu sein.

Auch die T8 hält ja lange nicht das, was in D draufsteht. Da kann man die deutschen Tragkraftangaben selbst mit No-Knot jeweils fast halbieren, dann kommts etwa hin.

Dafür wirft sie halt wie Hulle. Und Luftknoten gehen leicht raus. Ist aber schon ne recht empfindliche Leine.

Zukünftig werde ich von dem ganzen teuren 8-fach-Kram jeglicher Art Abstand nehmen und wieder größtenteils zur ganz normalen und bewährten PP nach US-Specs zurückkehren.

Tut's für mich völlig und ist verlässlich.  Kein Bock mehr auf Zwangsrecherche wg. Märchenstunde.

Und parallel auch mal günstigere Alternativprodukte ausprobieren - kommt sowieso alles aus China (was nicht unbedingt "schlecht" bedeuten muss).


----------



## jkc (5. Januar 2016)

*AW: Daiwa J Braid X8 Erfahrungen*

Hi, joar, ich bin eigentlich auch wenig experimintierfreudig, zumindest was im Preisrahmen oberhalb der PP liegt. Aber die J8 ist mit 8€ die 100m auf den ersten Blick ja konkurrenzfähig zur PP, der Rest entscheidet sich für mich dann am Wasser. 
Paket kam allerdings nicht.

Grüße JK


----------



## ullsok (5. Januar 2016)

*AW: Daiwa J Braid X8 Erfahrungen*



Angler9999 schrieb:


> Wenn die Schnur 2 Kg am Knoten hält ist doch schon mal gut. Zieh mal 2 Kg über die Rute.... und du hast doch ne eingestellte Rollenbremse....???



Ja, hoffentlich hält meine 0,10er die 2 Kg am Knoten auch. Laut den US-Angaben hat die 0,13er ja nur eine Tragkraft von 3,8 Kg.

Da ich am Rhein fische verwende ich schon eine etwas härtere Vertikalrute


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (5. Januar 2016)

*AW: Daiwa J Braid X8 Erfahrungen*



ullsok schrieb:


> Ja, hoffentlich hält meine 0,10er die 2 Kg am Knoten auch. Laut den US-Angaben hat die 0,13er ja nur eine Tragkraft von 3,8 Kg.
> 
> Da ich am Rhein fische verwende ich schon eine etwas härtere Vertikalrute



Diese Kombination aus arg dünner Strippe und härterer V-Peitsche, macht mir ehrlich gesagt etwas Sorge.Bremse hin oder her..nutzt ja auch nix wenn der Anschlag in der Bremse verpufft.Hast du die dagegen Anschlagsicher dicht,könnte es da bei einem kraftvollen Volleyanschlag evtl.zu unschönen Lastspitzen/Schockbelastung kommen?

Wenn ich das noch richtig im Kopf habe,sollten lt.ASPO(Stroft) reale Tragkräfte am besten unter möglichst gleichmässiger(!) Laststeigerung ermittelt werden?

Denn wenn Geflecht eines überhaupt nicht mag,dann kurzfristige Schockbelastungen.

Ich würde die Chose daheim vorab mal auf die Tragkraft unter "kurzfristig Schmackes" Bedingungen checken.Nicht das du da im Ernstfall auf einmal sehr sparsam schaust.


----------



## Dominik.L (5. Januar 2016)

*AW: Daiwa J Braid X8 Erfahrungen*

ich habe heute die 0,13er bekommen und getestet. mit no knots einen eimer aufgehängt und langsam wasser eingefüllt bis sie riss. ergebnis auf der Küchenwaage: 3,86kg

ps: mir sind meine schnüre noch nie im Drill gerissen, immer nur beim wurf.


----------



## Ein_Angler (5. Januar 2016)

*AW: Daiwa J Braid X8 Erfahrungen*



randio schrieb:


> Ja genau, der Hund von meinem Schwager und dessen Tante...
> 
> Vielleicht sollte man sich mal überlegen warum die Schnur z.B. schnell reißt? Jemand eine Idee?
> 
> ...


 

bla bla blub, haste schlecht gefickt oder was soll der Spruch? Der Kollege ist mein Angelbuddy und ohne mich geht er eh nicht angeln. Wenn ich dann sehe, daß er an einem Tag von 10 Hängern 9 Abrisse hat, dann ist die Schnur Schrott? Alle Klar jetzt?

Die Schnur fühlt sich an wie die Power Pro Super8Slick, reisst aber aber wie eine Nanofil, also Schrott! Und für den Preis der J-Braid bekomme ich nunmal die Super8Slick die ich nur empfehlen kann. Für mich hat diese das beste Preis-Leistungsverhältniss am Markt, kostet nur 30€ für 275m bei Scissortail Sports.


----------



## ullsok (6. Januar 2016)

*AW: Daiwa J Braid X8 Erfahrungen*



Dominik.L schrieb:


> ich habe heute die 0,13er bekommen und getestet. mit no knots einen eimer aufgehängt und langsam wasser eingefüllt bis sie riss. ergebnis auf der Küchenwaage: 3,86kg
> 
> ps: mir sind meine schnüre noch nie im Drill gerissen, immer nur beim wurf.



Ist das eine 0,13er aus Deutschland oder aus Übersee?
Wenn aus Deutschland wäre das schon ein Witz, denn hier wird ja eine Tragkraft von 8,5 Kg angegeben |uhoh:


----------



## ullsok (6. Januar 2016)

*AW: Daiwa J Braid X8 Erfahrungen*



RuhrfischerPG schrieb:


> Diese Kombination aus arg dünner Strippe und härterer V-Peitsche, macht mir ehrlich gesagt etwas Sorge.Bremse hin oder her..nutzt ja auch nix wenn der Anschlag in der Bremse verpufft.Hast du die dagegen Anschlagsicher dicht,könnte es da bei einem kraftvollen Volleyanschlag evtl.zu unschönen Lastspitzen/Schockbelastung kommen?.



Genau darum geht es - ich hatte gedacht, mit den bei der 0,10er angegebenen 7 Kg wäre ich auf der sicheren Seite #q


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (6. Januar 2016)

*AW: Daiwa J Braid X8 Erfahrungen*

Wenn die echt nur 2 kg am Knoten hält,ist das für deinen angedachten Zweck alles andere als sicher.


----------



## randio (6. Januar 2016)

*AW: Daiwa J Braid X8 Erfahrungen*



Ein_Angler schrieb:


> bla bla blub, haste schlecht gefickt oder was soll der Spruch? Der Kollege ist mein Angelbuddy und ohne mich geht er eh nicht angeln. Wenn ich dann sehe, daß er an einem Tag von 10 Hängern 9 Abrisse hat, dann ist die Schnur Schrott? Alle Klar jetzt?
> 
> Die Schnur fühlt sich an wie die Power Pro Super8Slick, reisst aber aber wie eine Nanofil, also Schrott! Und für den Preis der J-Braid bekomme ich nunmal die Super8Slick die ich nur empfehlen kann. Für mich hat diese das beste Preis-Leistungsverhältniss am Markt, kostet nur 30€ für 275m bei Scissortail Sports.



Na hoffentlich hat er das Angeln nicht von dir gelernt...


----------



## Fr33 (6. Januar 2016)

*AW: Daiwa J Braid X8 Erfahrungen*

Falls es im Thread (habe nicht alles gelesen) noch nicht rüber kam - kann man die Tragkräfte der Geflechte in D fast ausnahmslos in die Tonne treten.


In D wird immer die Lineare Tragskraft angegeben. Teils wird diese sogar nur berechnet und nicht wirklich getestet wie man es erwarten würde. Das gleiche passiert mit dem Diameter. Der wird teils auch berechnet und weniger gemessen.... und nachmessen geht daheim schwer, da mit ner Schieblehre die Fasern quetscht! 


In den USA wird zumindest die Nassknotenfestigkeit angegeben. Bestes Beispiel ist die normale PowerPro. In den USA hat die 0,15er eine Tragkraft von 10Lbs (Nassknoten). Bei uns auf einmal eine lineare Tragkraft von 9KG (wären knapp über 19Lbs). Bei ner 15er ggf noch kalkulierbar im Hinblick auf Reserven. Aber bei ner 10er kommt man laut Knotenfestigkeit nur noch auf umgerechnet 2,26KG (in D wird Linear von 5KG gesprochen)..... Nur mal so am Rande erwähn wie eig überall beschissen wird....


----------



## PirschHirsch (6. Januar 2016)

*AW: Daiwa J Braid X8 Erfahrungen*



> Zitat:
> Zitat von *Dominik.L*
> 
> 
> ...


Auch das alles erinnert mich sehr stark an meine 0,12er T8, da verhält es sich quasi identisch --> ich sag doch: überall etwa grob halbieren bzw. noch extra dazu bisle was abziehen, dann kommts hin. Wohlgemerkt mit No-Knot.

Die D-Angaben sind völlig fürn Hintern.



> In D wird immer die Lineare Tragskraft angegeben. Teils wird diese sogar  nur berechnet und nicht wirklich getestet wie man es erwarten würde.  Das gleiche passiert mit dem Diameter.


Bestes Beispiel dafür ist - wie auch Fr33 anmerkt - die PP:  Wenn man da mal die US-Specs umrechnet und mit den metrischen Angaben vergleicht...

http://www.powerpro.com/publish/con...s/power_pro_v2/info/using_powerpro/specs.html

Da fragt sich dann nur noch: Unfähigkeit oder Absicht? 

Ich tippe stark auf letzteres - es soll IMO eben vom hierzulandigen "Immer-dünner-immer-stärker"-Wahn plus Scheuchangst profitiert werden. Sowas macht niemand, wenn es sich nicht monetär ganz massiv rechnet. 

Und massiv monetär rechnet sich das nur bei ausreichend großen Anzahlen von unreflektiert Zahlengläubigen bzw. Marketing-Gehirngewaschenen ohne die geringsten Physikkenntnisse.

---> Von wegen "Dichter und Denker". Allerhöchstens rattendicht.

Noch heftiger von der Abweichung her ist ja bekanntermaßen die Whiplash von Berkley... will ja gar nicht wissen, wie viele Leute sich da schon mit dem "dünnsten" Durchmesser ihre Barschrolle "verstopft" haben 

Was mich ebenfalls wundert: Die Märchenerzählerei bei Braid ist ja nun echt kein Geheimnis - ist schon lange überall in zahlllosen Diskussionen nachlesbar.

Und offenbar gibt's immer noch sehr viele Leute, die trotzdem den Herstellerangaben glauben.


----------



## Dominik.L (6. Januar 2016)

ullsok schrieb:


> Ist das eine 0,13er aus Deutschland oder aus Übersee?
> Wenn aus Deutschland wäre das schon ein Witz, denn hier wird ja eine Tragkraft von 8,5 Kg angegeben |uhoh:



Aus Deutschland! Denke nicht das es da einen Unterschied gibt, ausser der lächerlichen Tragkraft-Beschriftung der Verpackung. Allerdings ist mir das schon vor dem kauf klar gewesen.

ich weiß gar nicht worüber sich alle aufregen, ist doch schon ewig so, dass man die deutsche angabe in die tonne treten kann. Ihr tut alle so als würde daiwa das jetzt als erster und einziger so machen.

Die schnur fühlt sich gut an, ist schön dünn (dachte erst sie fällt dicker aus als die alte 8braid) und hält was die amerikanischen angaben versprechen.


----------



## Dominik.L (6. Januar 2016)

*AW: Daiwa J Braid X8 Erfahrungen*

Gerade nochmal die 0,13er mit dem doppelten Uni Knoten getestet: 3,70 kg
Hoffe das ist hilfreich!


----------



## jkc (6. Januar 2016)

*AW: Daiwa J Braid X8 Erfahrungen*

Hm, würde sowas auch mal mit der 10er machen, nur hab ich sie immer noch nicht bekommen.
Ist sowas nen belastbarer Reklamationsgrund?

Grüße JK


----------



## Ein_Angler (6. Januar 2016)

*AW: Daiwa J Braid X8 Erfahrungen*



randio schrieb:


> Na hoffentlich hat er das Angeln nicht von dir gelernt...



Klar hat er das Angeln von mir gelernt, und ist mittlerweile so gut, das ....... ach egal, was unterhalte ich mich mit so unfreundlichen Leuten, ist nur Zeitverschwendung.


----------



## M20969 (6. Januar 2016)

*AW: Daiwa J Braid X8 Erfahrungen*

Jemanden als unfreundlich zu bezeichnen, den man vorher noch des schlechten Sexualverkehrs bezichtigt hat, ist Ironie. Also erstmal an die eigene Nase fassen und dann zurück zum Thema. 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Jamdoumo (7. Januar 2016)

*AW: Daiwa J Braid X8 Erfahrungen*

Sehr gut M20969!

Posting der Woche. Danke dafür.

Ich hab mir die Schnur letzte Woche gekauft.
In 0.06. Hab sie noch nicht getestet. Sie macht so aber den
Eindruck das selbe wie die alte 8 braid zu sein. 

Gibt auch ne 12fach geflochtene von daiwa. Kennt die einer!


----------



## BigFishHunterNRW (7. Januar 2016)

*AW: Daiwa J Braid X8 Erfahrungen*

Daiwa Morethan 

http://www.germantackle.de/Daiwa-Morethan-12-Braid


Ein bisschen sehr teuer, wie ich finde....|rolleyes


----------



## Taxidermist (7. Januar 2016)

*AW: Daiwa J Braid X8 Erfahrungen*



> http://www.germantackle.de/Daiwa-Morethan-12-Braid
> 
> 
> Ein bisschen sehr teuer, wie ich finde....|rolleyes


Womit eine Schnurfüllung teurer wird als die Rolle, zumindest die Modelle welche wohl die Meisten fischen!
Lustig auch die Werbeverlautbarungen, vor allem die angepriesene Silikonbeschichtung, welche spätestens beim dritten praktischen Einsatz Geschichte ist, wenn sie denn überhaupt so lange hält?

Zitat M20269


> Jemanden als unfreundlich zu bezeichnen, den man vorher noch des  schlechten Sexualverkehrs bezichtigt hat, ist Ironie. Also erstmal an  die eigene Nase fassen und dann zurück zum Thema.


Ich kenne Leute, die dafür eine Verwarnung erhalten hätten!

Jürgen


----------



## PirschHirsch (7. Januar 2016)

*AW: Daiwa J Braid X8 Erfahrungen*

Isch ja übel - da kostet jeder langstreckigere Hänger dann "in Schnur" evtl. gleich nochmal so viel wie der ebenfalls abgerissene Köder...


----------



## jkc (7. Januar 2016)

*AW: Daiwa J Braid X8 Erfahrungen*

Hi, also meine Schnur ist heute gekommen und ich habe mal getestet.

Schnur ist die 0,10mm in chatreuse (was eher so Kiwi-Augenkrebs ist:q), von der Großspule durch Stollenwerk umgespult.

Versuchsaufbau: Eimer von der Decke abgehängt und bis zum Reißen der Schnur mit Wasser befüllt. 



Die J8 wurde über ne Wirbelverbindung zwischen zwei stärkere Schnurstücke gebracht. 







Verbindung zum Wirbel, so wie ich es auch fische, über nen Biminitwist mit insgesamt 25-35 Wicklungen (dabei doppelt durchs Wirbelöhr geführt).
Knoten lässt sich die Schnur wunderbar; trotz der vielen Hin- und Rückwicklungen beim Biminitwist, muss man weder anfeuchten noch die Wicklungen mit dem Fingernagel schieben, man kann einfach "zuziehen".






Ergebnis wie folgt:

1. 2700g mit Hausfrauenknoten mittig in der J8, gerissen am Hausfrauenknoten 
2. 4650g am unteren Wirbelknoten gerissen
3. 4570g mittig gerissen
4. 4410g ca. 1-2cm über dem unteren Wirbelknoten gerissen

Ich denke das kann sich sehen lassen und reicht für meine Fischerei vollkommen aus.

Grüße JK


----------



## ullsok (7. Januar 2016)

*AW: Daiwa J Braid X8 Erfahrungen*

Danke - sehr beruhigend #6


----------



## Angler9999 (7. Januar 2016)

*AW: Daiwa J Braid X8 Erfahrungen*

Danke für den Test. 
Das zeigt, dass vernünftige Knoten wichtig sind. Und eigentlich ne 10er reicht. 
Wer sicher gehen will nimmt ne 12er.


----------



## Kaka (7. Januar 2016)

*AW: Daiwa J Braid X8 Erfahrungen*

Top, meine 0,10 chartreuse kam heute auch. Klingt gut! #6


----------



## Burney (7. Januar 2016)

*AW: Daiwa J Braid X8 Erfahrungen*

Top...hatte schon überlegt meine 10er wieder runterzuschmeissen...


----------



## RayZero (7. Januar 2016)

*AW: Daiwa J Braid X8 Erfahrungen*

http://www.germantackle.de/Daiwa-Tournament-8-Braid-EVO-Chartreuse-035-mm-351-kg

Die Daiwa Tournament 8 Braid Evo ist so viel ich weiß der Nachfolger der Bekannten Daiwa Tournament 8 Braid. Die J Braid ordnet sich also darunter ein?


----------



## jkc (7. Januar 2016)

*AW: Daiwa J Braid X8 Erfahrungen*

Hi, kommt drauf an wie mans betrachtet. Preislich ganz offensichtlich; was Preis-Leistungs-Verhältnis angeht, kann ich mir aber gut vorstellen, dass die J8 da besser liegt. Denn die Tournament wird wohl kaum "doppelt so gut" sein?!

Grüße JK


----------



## Dominik.L (8. Januar 2016)

*AW: Daiwa J Braid X8 Erfahrungen*

komisch, wieso komme ich dann bei der 0,13er mit no knot immer bei 3,8kg raus? ist der Biminitwist knoten so viel besser? bringt mir nicht viel wenn ich das fluorocarbon direkt verbinden will, oder? 

sind 3,8kg genug für das leichte zanderangeln mit höchstens 30g wg?

Ps: deine 0,10er sieht (soweit man das auf einem Foto beurteilen kann) ganz schön dick aus, im vergleich zu meiner 0,13er! ich sollte mal meine rechnung überprüfen


----------



## Holz Hecht (8. Januar 2016)

*AW: Daiwa J Braid X8 Erfahrungen*



Dominik.L schrieb:


> sind 3,8kg genug für das leichte zanderangeln mit höchstens 30g wg?



Nimm lieber die mit 10 kg  (0,16) angegebener Tragkraft, da biste  garantiert auf der sicheren Seite #6


----------



## jkc (8. Januar 2016)

*AW: Daiwa J Braid X8 Erfahrungen*



Dominik.L schrieb:


> komisch, wieso komme ich dann bei der 0,13er mit no knot immer bei 3,8kg raus? ist der Biminitwist knoten so viel besser? bringt mir nicht viel wenn ich das fluorocarbon direkt verbinden will, oder?
> 
> sind 3,8kg genug für das leichte zanderangeln mit höchstens 30g wg?
> 
> Ps: deine 0,10er sieht (soweit man das auf einem Foto beurteilen kann) ganz schön dick aus, im vergleich zu meiner 0,13er! ich sollte mal meine rechnung überprüfen




Hi, ich denke das Foto der Schnur täuscht, real ist die Schnur schon schweinedünn.
Werde die Schnur zum leichten Zanderangeln einsetzen, die 14er Gliss, die auf mich noch dünner wirkt, hat´s auch hin bekommen; obwohl ich die für ne Schrottschnur halte (dem hier beschriebenen Test nach trägt die einen Tag lang gefischte 0,14er Gliss 4,6kg; ist aber doch etwas dicker als die 10er J8).
Wieso Deine 13er vorher reißt weiß ich nicht, wie sieht denn Deine Verbindung zum Eimer und zur Aufhängung auf? 
Sollte ich die Tage nochmal Langeweile haben mache ich Vielleicht nen vergleich mit Fluorocarbon, wobei ich nicht weiß, was ich an Fluoro hier hab und es sich auch in meiner Angelei nicht wiederfindet, da ich es für quatsch halte.

Mit Knotenlosverbinder (15 Wicklungen) kam ich bei der 0,10er J8 auf Werte von:
1. 4370g
2. 4530g
3. 3890g
4. 3120g 
5. 4620g 

Dabei riss die Schnur immer am oberen Knotenlosverbinder, nur beim 4. Versuch am unteren.
Jemand ne Idee woher die große Schwankungsbreite kommt?

Edit: Vorsichtshalber mal meine Waage überprüft, aber die scheint richtig zu liegen; Aldi-PET-1,5l-Sprudelflasche zeigt sie mit 1528g an.

Grüße JK


----------



## Dominik.L (8. Januar 2016)

*AW: Daiwa J Braid X8 Erfahrungen*

@jkc danke!
ja ich nutze auch Knotenlosverbinder. nochmal getestet mit anderen Knotenlosverbinder ohne schwarze pulverbeschichtung und siehe da: 4,8kg. scheint wohl von der beschichtung aufgeraut zu werden. 
aber ändert nichts an der tatsache, dass ich mit uni knoten und fluoro fische, also sind es 3,7kg. naja mal schauen...


----------



## Kaka (8. Januar 2016)

*AW: Daiwa J Braid X8 Erfahrungen*

Morgen wird mal etwas getestet. Im Trockenen macht sie mir wirklich einen ähnlichen Eindruck wie die alte 8Braid.


----------



## RayZero (8. Januar 2016)

*AW: Daiwa J Braid X8 Erfahrungen*

Grün und Stradic ist top [emoji16][emoji106]


----------



## ullsok (11. Januar 2016)

*AW: Daiwa J Braid X8 Erfahrungen*

Am Wochenende hatte ich die ersten kleinen Zander und einen kapitalen Hänger mit der 10er J Braid X8 #h

Bei dem Hänger hielt sie bombastig #6


----------



## Polarfuchs (11. Januar 2016)

*AW: Daiwa J Braid X8 Erfahrungen*

Bei mir (0,20 Multicolor) bisher auch alles Tacko!!


----------



## Guinst (15. Januar 2016)

*AW: Daiwa J Braid X8 Erfahrungen*

Hallo, ich habe sehr gern die Tournament 8Braid gefischt. Ist die J-Braid denn vergleichbar?
Insbesondere interessiert mich, ob die Schnurstärke vergleichbar ist. Also quasi ob die neue 0,13er genauso dick/dünn ist wie die alte mit der Stärke  (glaub da gab es nur 0,12er und 0,14er). Oder fällt die J-Braid feiner, bzw. dicker aus?


----------



## Dominik.L (15. Januar 2016)

Guinst schrieb:


> Hallo, ich habe sehr gern die Tournament 8Braid gefischt. Ist die J-Braid denn vergleichbar?
> Insbesondere interessiert mich, ob die Schnurstärke vergleichbar ist. Also quasi ob die neue 0,13er genauso dick/dünn ist wie die alte mit der Stärke  (glaub da gab es nur 0,12er und 0,14er). Oder fällt die J-Braid feiner, bzw. dicker aus?



also meine 0,13er j-braid ist definitiv dünner als meine 0,16er 8braid.
ich denke die dicke der schnüre ist gleich bei gleicher angabe.


----------



## zanderzone (15. Januar 2016)

Die J ist ähnlich, aber viel steifer!!  Der Hammer ist die Evo!! Viel besser als die J!  Die Evo is ein Tick besser als die 8 Braid, find ich.


----------



## randio (15. Januar 2016)

*AW: Daiwa J Braid X8 Erfahrungen*

Also meine J Braid ist nicht steifer als die "alte" 8 Braid.
Bei mir ist die Haptik der beiden Schnüre nahezu identisch.

Allerdings franst die J Braid mit der Zeit aus. 
Aber bei dem Preis ist das sicher zu verschmerzen. (you get what you pay for)

Die EVO ist dann aber wirklich merklich steifer.


----------



## Kaka (15. Januar 2016)

*AW: Daiwa J Braid X8 Erfahrungen*



zanderzone schrieb:


> Die J ist ähnlich, aber viel steifer!!  Der Hammer ist die Evo!! Viel besser als die J!  Die Evo is ein Tick besser als die 8 Braid, find ich.



Viel steifer? Kann ich nicht bestätigen. Finde die Schnüre ziemlich ähnlich.


----------



## Dominik.L (16. Januar 2016)

*AW: Daiwa J Braid X8 Erfahrungen*

Was? die evo ist steifer als die 8braid? was soll denn das?


----------



## RayZero (16. Januar 2016)

*AW: Daiwa J Braid X8 Erfahrungen*



Dominik.L schrieb:


> Was? die evo ist steifer als die 8braid? was soll denn das?




Ich bin sehr froh über diese Eigenschaft - eine steife PE macht sich sehr gut auf einer Baitcaster. Hier Daiwa Tournament Braid 8 Evo 0,10er auf der Daiwa Alphas:


----------



## xPikex (16. Januar 2016)

*AW: Daiwa J Braid X8 Erfahrungen*

Mann sieht das geil aus, farblich richtig cool Ray!


----------



## geomujo (18. Januar 2016)

*AW: Daiwa J Braid X8 Erfahrungen*



warrior schrieb:


> Hallo randio,
> wie realistisch ist der Durchmesser der 0,13er?
> 
> Gruß Helmut



Kann man sich aus folgendem Test ableiten:
http://fishingengineer.blogspot.de/2015/05/daiwa-tournament-8-braid-10-lb-008-mm.html

0,08mm kommen auf reale 0,18mm
Fazit: 
Schnur 235% dicker als angegeben
Schnur hat 49%+- 384g der angegebenen Tragkraft
Das bezieht sich jetzt aber auf die Tournament 8 Braid - die J-Braid dürfte da nicht viel anders sein.

Ich  war heute im laden und hab 120m J-Braid mitgenommen, da sie einen guten  Preis hatte und mir haptisch sehr gut gefiel. Aber da war schon klar  dass Daiwa Deutschland nicht nur was die Tragkraft angeht flunkert,  sondern auch was den Durchmesser angeht.

Gekauft wurde 0,06mm mit  4,4kg - dazu stand aber PE  #0.6 - das sind aber ~0,13mm. Und das kommt  dann schon in Übereinstimmung mit dem russischen Test. Mit 235% daneben  beim Durchmesser kommt sie auf 0,14mm. Eine Sunline PE0.6 (0,13mm) trägt  2,72kg. Damit wäre dann Gleichheit hergestellt bei Verwendung gleicher  Rohfaser.

Will sagen: J-Braid 0,06mm entspricht Sunline PE 8 Braid #0.6 (6LB) mit 0,13-0,14mm real

Und hier der Test zur alten grünen Sunline PE
http://fishingengineer.blogspot.de/2014/07/sunline-super-pe-1-5-kg.html
135% des angegebenen Durchmessers


----------



## randio (18. Januar 2016)

*AW: Daiwa J Braid X8 Erfahrungen*

Und es geht los...


----------



## cin4040 (13. Februar 2016)

*AW: Daiwa J Braid X8 Erfahrungen*

Habe heute meine J-Braid in 0,13 mit ca. 8kg Tragkraft erhalten. 

Gleich den Eimertest im Bad durchgeführt und ich bin erschrocken. Bei 2,9kg ist die Schnur bereits gerissen. Habe das 2 mal durchgeführt. Erster Riss mitten in der Schnur. Zweiter Riss beim Knoten. Beide male 2,9kg. 

Ich wollte damit eigentlich in der Elbe auf Zander und Hecht angeln, was bei 8kg auch durchaus realistisch ist. Aber weniger als die Hälfte? Oh man. Da muss ich ja bei jedem Fisch Angst haben, dass die Schnur reißt. 

Also ich werde mir wohl eine stärkere Schnur holen, da die 0,13 auch sehr dünn erscheint. 

Gesendet von meinem XT1072 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Dominik.L (13. Februar 2016)

cin4040 schrieb:


> Habe heute meine J-Braid in 0,13 mit ca. 8kg Tragkraft erhalten.
> 
> Gleich den Eimertest im Bad durchgeführt und ich bin erschrocken. Bei 2,9kg ist die Schnur bereits gerissen. Habe das 2 mal durchgeführt. Erster Riss mitten in der Schnur. Zweiter Riss beim Knoten. Beide male 2,9kg.
> 
> ...



Es ist einfach so, dass man die amerikanischen tragkraftangaben beachten muss. Dort ist nämlich die 0,13er mit glaub 4kg angegeben, was mit Knotenlosverbinder auch ziemlich genau hin kommt.

Viele sind von anderen marken einfach gewöhnt, das eine 0,13er Schnur viel dicker ist und dann natürlich auch mehr Tragkraft hat.

Man sollte Daiwa nicht vorwerfen, das sie ihre Durchmesserangaben annähernd realistisch halten!


----------



## jkc (6. März 2016)

*AW: Daiwa J Braid X8 Erfahrungen*

Hi, hat die Multicolor, Metermarkierungen so wie Stroft und Power Pro Depth-Hunter?

Grüße JK


----------



## warrior (6. März 2016)

*AW: Daiwa J Braid X8 Erfahrungen*

Hallo,
ich habe nur die 35er. Die hat eine Meter Markierung.
Gruß


----------



## jkc (6. März 2016)

*AW: Daiwa J Braid X8 Erfahrungen*

Danke - super#6


----------



## Havelpilker (17. März 2016)

*AW: Daiwa J Braid X8 Erfahrungen*

...haben uns die J-Braid X8 als 0.13mm und 0.24mm bei 2 verschiedenen Händlern gekauft und mal ein paar Zugtests mit einem kalibrierten Federkraftmesser vorgenommen und die Ware dann auch umgehend zurückgeschickt. Die 0.13er ist im Durchschnitt bei 3,8kg und die 0.24er bei 8kg gerissen (mittig, ca. 1m lange Teststücke). Mit den auf der Packung für die 0.13er aufgedruckten 8kg und bei der 0.24er von 18kg hat das bei weitem nichts zu tun. Offenbar hat man hier Pound mit Kilogramm verwechselt? Auf die "umgehende Beantwortung" unserer Anfrage bei Daiwa warten wir noch.:r

PS: Meine ebenfalls vor kurzem erworbene Fins Spectra  20-Pound hat ohne Probleme 13kg bis zum Abriss ausgehalten. Andere Hersteller scheinen also zu erfüllen, was sie mit ihren Angaben suggerieren. Allerdings muß man da auch etwas tiefer in die Brieftasche greifen.


----------



## geomujo (17. März 2016)

*AW: Daiwa J Braid X8 Erfahrungen*

Dann würd ich mal sagen: Herstellerangabe zu 100% getroffen!
http://daiwafishing.com.au/products/j-braid-chartreuse/

J-Braid PE#1.0 0,13mm 3,8kg
Kannst das Geld ja von Daiwa-Cormoran Deutschland GmbH einfordern.


----------



## PirschHirsch (17. März 2016)

*AW: Daiwa J Braid X8 Erfahrungen*

@ Havelpilker:

Exakt so ging es mir mit der normalen T8 (Vorgänger der Evo) - angegebene D-Tragkraft etwa halbieren und dann noch bisle was abziehen, dann kommt's real so ziemlich hin.

Zumindest bei allen meinen normalen T8-Rollenfüllungen der Fall.


----------



## Fuldaangler (24. April 2016)

*AW: Daiwa J Braid X8 Erfahrungen*

ich sag mal so das es kaum einen Hersteller gibt der realistische Angaben bei den geflochtenen macht da der durchschnittliche Deutsche Angler beschissen werden will, er will das beste und dünnste haben zum bestmöglichen Preis. Ob das real ist interessiert ihn leider erst an 2ter Stelle. In anderen Ländern kommen die Hersteller damit nicht durch. Man sieht das an vielen Sachen. Nirgends ist der Preiskampf in der Lebensmittelbranche so hart wie in Deutschland. So ist es halt auch bei anderen Sachen. Nehmt lieber ne Schnur wo ein bissi weniger Tragkraft draufsteht, das ist meistens real und nicht gelogen. 
Grauvell schreibt bei vielen Schnüren dazu das die Tragkraft auch von der Einstellung der Rolle, der Rute und dem können des Anglers abhängig ist. Ich muß sagen das ist auch so, bei einer gut eingestellte Rollenbremse an ner Parabolischen Rute hält die Schnur mehr aus wie wenn ich Sie an einer Knüppelharten Rute mit zugedrehter Rollenbremse hab.
Macht Euch darüber auch mal Gedanken wenn ihr die Schnur kauft, wie ist meine Ausrüstung und, ich will jetzt niemanden auf den schlips treten, kann ich auch Angeln oder will ich den Fisch mit aller Gewalt nur aus dem Wasser raushaben.


----------



## Allrounder27 (25. April 2016)

*AW: Daiwa J Braid X8 Erfahrungen*



geomujo schrieb:


> Dann würd ich mal sagen: Herstellerangabe zu 100% getroffen!
> http://daiwafishing.com.au/products/j-braid-chartreuse/
> 
> J-Braid PE#1.0 0,13mm 3,8kg
> Kannst das Geld ja von Daiwa-Cormoran Deutschland GmbH einfordern.



Danke für den Link. Erstaunlich, das man in anderen Ländern doch realistische Angaben machen kann. Aber es ist nicht das erste mal, das Schnüre in Deutschland plötzlich sehr viel mehr halten.

Wenn man hier neue Schnüre kauft, muss man erst auf US/JP/AUS Seiten schauen, was die auch wirklich halten um das richtige zu kaufen.

Oder man verweigert sich so einer Schummelei und kauft von Herstellern (Stroft) die reale Angaben machen. Allerdings wird das wohl nicht werden. Offenbar lassen sich die Kunden in Deutschland gerne von falschen Angaben verar*chen oder blenden. Und am Wasser kommt dann das Böse erwachen.

Auf Durchmesser und Tragkraft raten habe ich nämlich keine Lust.


----------



## glavoc (25. April 2016)

*AW: Daiwa J Braid X8 Erfahrungen*

@ Fuldaangler - dennoch ist es die Schuld der deutschen Vertriebe, da diese hier in D`land solche aberwitzigen Angaben "rauslassen"... Drum schaue ich fast automatisch nach den Tragkraftangaben der Schnur im Ausland (wie z.Bsp. die oben verlinkte .au Seite von Daiwa).

ABER:

für viele Angelmethoden benötige ich jedoch nun mal straffe, x-fast schnelle Ruten und zugedrehte Bremsen und ich bin gezwungen "den Fisch mit aller Gewalt" schnellstmöglich aus`m Mittelmeer z.Bsp. rauszukriegen. Soll ich jetzt wegen Marketingidioten eines deut. Großhandelsablegers nicht auf Meeresräuber fischen? Und ist es da meine Schuld, (harte Angelmethoden) wenn ich da lächerliche PE Angaben in D`land auf der Verpackung finde? 

lg


----------



## geomujo (25. April 2016)

*AW: Daiwa J Braid X8 Erfahrungen*

Was bitteschön ist denn an der PE-klassifikation lächerlich?


----------



## glavoc (25. April 2016)

*AW: Daiwa J Braid X8 Erfahrungen*

Hä? Na zum Beispiel wenn da PE# mit 4 angegeben wird und nur eine PE# 2 Stärke/Tragkraft gegeben ist... Hmmm... also mit PE meine ich nicht das Material !! Damit ist die japan. Tragkraftangabe gemeint!! (vermutlich *der *Grund für die Verwirrung/Missverständnis)
nix für ungut und lg


----------



## Allrounder27 (25. April 2016)

*AW: Daiwa J Braid X8 Erfahrungen*

Die PE sind hier in D das einzige, was ehrlich ist. Ich wäre mit mm und Kg durchaus zufrieden, leider sind realistische Angaben hier nicht möglich. Deswegen orientiere ich mich inzwischen auch an PE Angaben.


----------



## glavoc (25. April 2016)

*AW: Daiwa J Braid X8 Erfahrungen*

dann müßte meine jBraid wohl 55 lb halten bei 0,28mm....wäre mit sicheren 30-35 lb schon sehr zufrieden!! 
Allrounder - Dein Wort in Gottes Ohr...hoffe die Schnur hält, was sie wenigstens halbwegs verspricht!


----------



## Dimi.A (1. Mai 2016)

*AW: Daiwa J Braid X8 Erfahrungen*

Hallo Fischjäger,
Was jetzt, taugt die Schnur was oder nicht? 
Ich suche eine günstige Schnur, mit der ich Hecht und Zander sicher landen kann. Habe erst an J Braid X8 0,16 mm gedacht, aber nachdem ich die Beiträge hier gelesen habe, habe ich wieder meine Zweifeln.
Hat jemand die Schnur mit 0.16 mm getestet? Soll ich liber was stärkeres nehmen? 
Wenn man mit 0.16 mm angelt, welches Vorfach sollte man nehmen? Die Schnur hat ca. 5kg reelle TK. Wenn ich Flexonit 0.27 nehme, dann hält mein vorfach mehr als meine Hauptschnur...

Kennt jemand Caperlan von Decathlon? Eigentlich sind Produkte von Decatlon nicht schlecht
https://www.decathlon.de/angelschnur-braid-4-x-130m-id_8353483.html

PS Ich fische normalerweise mit Wobbler und Jigs um die 20g

Gruß
Dimi


----------



## Dominik.L (1. Mai 2016)

*AW: Daiwa J Braid X8 Erfahrungen*

ich finde die j braid sehr gut (annähernd so gut wie 8braid). da machst du gerade bei dem preis nichts falsch! 
bei 20g ködern reicht die 0,16er! mir reißen schnüre immer nur beim werfen schwerer köder, noch nie im drill! da hat man ja auch noch die bremse.
das stahl wähle ich nicht nach der Tragkraft der hauptschnur, sondern hechtsicher. habe schon von 10kg stahlvorfach gehört das von hechtzähnen zerschnitten wurde.


----------



## Dimi.A (1. Mai 2016)

*AW: Daiwa J Braid X8 Erfahrungen*

Danke für deine Antwort Dominik, 
wie verbindest Du deine Hauptschnur mit dem Vorfach.?


----------



## Dominik.L (1. Mai 2016)

*AW: Daiwa J Braid X8 Erfahrungen*

kommt darauf an. Stahl verbinde ich mit einem no knot mit der geflochtenen. aber auch da reißt die schnur meist am no knot und es geht kaum schnur verloren. fluo verbinde ich mit einem grinner knoten.


----------



## Dimi.A (2. Mai 2016)

*AW: Daiwa J Braid X8 Erfahrungen*

Ich habe noch nie mit NO knot geangelt. Verwendest du auch Wirbel oder nur Schnur, no knot, Vorfach mit Karabiner und Köder?


----------



## Nordlichtangler (2. Mai 2016)

*AW: Daiwa J Braid X8 Erfahrungen*

Danke für den Link 
http://daiwafishing.com.au/products/j-braid-chartreuse/
und besonders die gemachten Knotentests von Dominik.L und jkc,
damit kann man richtig was anfangen! #6

Sieht dann für mich so aus (in den außer-DE-Daiwa-Link oben),
dass die DE 0,10 der 2.Zeile und die DE 0,13 der 3.Zeile entspricht,
die Durchmesser und angegebenen Tragkräfte sind nichtmal so weit auseinander.

Hilft mir, es erstmal mit der DE 0,16mm (entspräche der 4.Zeile) zu probieren 
und auf knappe 7kg zu spekulieren. 

Orginalspule DAIWA X8 300m *ohne* Umspulen für rund 24€, ist das irgendwo massiv billiger?


----------



## Dominik.L (2. Mai 2016)

Dimi.A schrieb:


> Ich habe noch nie mit NO knot geangelt. Verwendest du auch Wirbel oder nur Schnur, no knot, Vorfach mit Karabiner und Köder?



eigentlich brauchst du keinen wirbel, ausser bei spinner. aber ein wirbel schadet auch nicht. die no knots mit wirbel mag ich aber nicht!

also schnur - no knot - vorfach (mit oder ohne wirbel) - köder


----------



## Dimi.A (3. Mai 2016)

*AW: Daiwa J Braid X8 Erfahrungen*

@Nordlichtangler
welches Vorfach würdest Du für 0,16mm J-Braid nehmen? 

Ich kann mich zw. Flexonit 7x7 0.27mm und 0.36mm nicht entscheiden. 
0.27 ist dün und stark, aber wie langliebig ist das Vorfacht? 
0.36 ist im Wasser auffälliger, dafür aber stabiler und kann länger Hechzähne vertragen. 

Gruß
Dimi


----------



## Nordlichtangler (3. Mai 2016)

*AW: Daiwa J Braid X8 Erfahrungen*

Ich habe die 0.16 noch nicht, aber die ist im Visier. 

Die Vorfächer und gerade das Flexonit nehme ich primär nach Köder bzw. Köderklasse, also Ködergröße und Gewicht. 
Die meiste Beschädigung kommt (bei mir) aus den Überschlägen bei Weit- oder Fehlwürfen und Drillinge verwickeln ins Vorfach, ganz schlimm trifft es die vordere Verbindung, Flexonit geht schnell in einigen Fasern auf.  (Einen) Fisch halten auch die dünnen, und einen solchen Hecht, der mir das Vorfach ansägt und verkringelt, dafür tausche ich das sehr gerne! :m

Daher nimm das dünnere für kleine Köder bis vlt. 15g max. 20g, und für große Köder was anderes, 1x7 Pikewire auch gerne ummantelt, die Lebensdauer und Sorgenfreiheit am Wasser dankt es. 
Ich unterscheide grundsätzlich zwischen Leichtvorfach+unauffällig und auch Forellen scheuen das oft nicht, auf der anderen Seite was derbes, wo derbe was ausgehalten werden muss. Flexonit gehört nicht dazu.

Wie stark und dick die J-Braid 0.16 ist, werde ich dann sehen ...


----------



## Dimi.A (3. Mai 2016)

*AW: Daiwa J Braid X8 Erfahrungen*

Ich glaub, ich versuche erst mit Caperlan-Vorfach. Sieht nicht schlecht aus, ist nicht grün  und hat guten Preis und gute Länge. Wenn ich eine gute Stärke gefunden habe, dann kann ich ev. auf was professionelles umsteigen 

https://www.decathlon.de/vorfach-resifight-19-id_8302024.html

Hat wirklich keine Erfahrung mit Decathlon-Marke? Google findet leider keine Erfahrungsberichte


----------



## Nordlichtangler (3. Mai 2016)

*AW: Daiwa J Braid X8 Erfahrungen*

Falls Du damit nicht gerade KöFi-Angler bist, brauchst du keine 70cm Vorfachlänge, das macht das nur teuer und ist lästig lang. 30cm ist schon gut, bischen länger darf man auch gehen, muss man aber nicht, weil man den Köder fast immer sofort nach vorne zieht. 
2mal Köderlänge gerade bei langen Kunstködern ist aber schon Pflicht 

Wie bei allen Vorfächern (von fertig gekauft bis selbst gemacht) ist ein gewisser sorgfältiger Test vor dem Einsatz wichtig, entweder große Wirbel oder Fleischerhaken etc. einhängen, belasten mit Wassereimer mit gewünschter Last, und auch mal dran rumrucken und zerstören spielen, ob alles hält. Der Hecht und gar der Traumfisch macht das später eh ...

Wenn es hält, dann ist es einsetzbar.


----------



## DeralteSack (3. Mai 2016)

*AW: Daiwa J Braid X8 Erfahrungen*

Soviel ich mich erinnere ist das eine französische Kette wie z.B. Intersport in Deutschland.

Ich verwende fast immer bei Hecht 0,36er Flexonit und die Enden doppelt gequetscht. Bei Verschleiß wird es getauscht. Hält auch mal ne Oma Esox. Hatte mit Flexonit noch keine Probleme. Zum Glück!


----------



## Nordlichtangler (12. Mai 2016)

*AW: Daiwa J Braid X8 Erfahrungen*



Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Ich habe die 0.16 noch nicht, aber die ist im Visier.



nach dem Motto gemacht: :m
>> Eine Spule von kaufen und erstmal probieren, ich werde das wohl so machen ... 

Heute angekommen, gefällt als dk.grüne 0.16 aus DE-Shopping mit einer sehr schönen Oberfläche. 

Die gerade gemachten vielfachen Durchmessermessungen (straff neu unbenutzt) liegen bei 0.15mm für die Angabe mit 0,16mm und das ist schon mal richtig gut! #6 

Fällt vergleichsweise sehr viel dünner aus als andere Aufschneider, die mit dem 1 1/2 bis 2fachen Durchmesser ausliefern. :g

Jetzt muß die geangelt werden ...


----------



## dorschjaeger75 (13. Mai 2016)

*AW: Daiwa J Braid X8 Erfahrungen*



Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> nach dem Motto gemacht: :m
> >> Eine Spule von kaufen und erstmal probieren, ich werde das wohl so machen ...
> 
> Heute angekommen, gefällt als dk.grüne 0.16 aus DE-Shopping mit einer sehr schönen Oberfläche.
> ...


Moinsen, 
Hast Du deine 16er schon Trocken Tragkrafttests unterzogen? ?
Ich habe mir die 20er (nach D Angaben ) zum Kutterangeln auf der Ostsee geholt. Diese habe ich mittels Eimermethode und dem "Aufbau" Mono-1m J Braid - Mono (Verbindungsknoten doppelter Grinner) getestet. Gerissen ist die Schnur IMMER am unteren Knoten bei bummeln 6,5Kg . Wenn man davon  ausgeht,dass die D 20er die AUS 19er ist, so passt das mit der Tragkraft schon sehr gut!! Den Durchmesser konnte ich nur optisch bestimmen, die Schnur ist DEFINITIV dicke als 20er Mono, passt aber zu 25er !! (könnte auch 22/23 sein).
Ich finde die Schnur von der Haptik her echt SUPER!! Bisher hat sie ein Kutterangeln hinter sich und zeigt NULL Verschleiß oder Farbabrieb!!
Das einzige was echt negativ aufstößt, ist die Tatsache , dass wir Deutschen mal wieder komplett verarscht werden bei der Schnur!! Und zwar sowohl in Tragkraft als auch im Durchmesser! !! Denn eine 0,02mm Staffelung Finder man nur in Europa! !... das schreit förmlich danach das uns EIN UND DIESELBE Schnur in Mindestens 2 unterschiedlichen Durchmesser untergejubelt wird!!
Ich denke mal , dass deine 16er nach AUS Angaben die 15er ist und somit bummlig knapp 5kg REALTRAGKRAFT haben dürfte.
Daher bin ich auf Deine Tests gespannt! !


----------



## Dominik.L (13. Mai 2016)

*AW: Daiwa J Braid X8 Erfahrungen*

da der verdacht nahe liegt das es 2 schnüre mit unterschiedlichen angaben gibt die aber in wirklichkeit gleich sind wollte ich nur berichten, dass die 0,13er und die 0,16er nicht gleich sind! habe beide


----------



## Bimmelrudi (13. Mai 2016)

*AW: Daiwa J Braid X8 Erfahrungen*

16er und 18er hier...beide definitiv nicht die gleichen Schnüre.


----------



## dorschjaeger75 (13. Mai 2016)

*AW: Daiwa J Braid X8 Erfahrungen*

Dominik und Bimmelrudi.... habt Ihr mit euren Schnüren schon mal Tragkraft Tests durchgeführt?  Falls nicht wäre es klasse wenn Ihr das mal tun könntet. 
Das würde mich echt interessieren! 
Denn Fakt ist ,das Daiwafishing.com sowohl für den australischen, als auch für den amerikanischen Markt folgende Staffelung angibt.
0,06mm -2,7kg (nur AUS)
0,13mm -3,8kg  (AUS und US)
0,15mm -4,8kg (AUS und US)
0,19mm -7,0kg (AUS und US)
0,23mm -9,5Kg (AUS und US)
0,28mm -14kg (AUS und US)
höhere Durchmesser schenke ich mir an dieser Stelle 

In Deutschland bzw. Europa gibt Daiwa folgende Angaben ab...
0,06mm -4,0kg
0,10mm -6,0kg
0,13mm -8,0kg
0,16mm -9,0kg
0,18mm -12,0kg 
0,20mm -13,0kg 
0,22mm -17,0kg
0,24mm -18,0kg
0,28mm -26,5kg
auch hier spare ich mir die höheren Durchmesser. ..
Was als erstes auffällt, ist das in Europa bei den Tragkräften GROB aus Lbs Kilogramm geworden sind. Des Weiteren gibt es die 10er nur in Europa könnte  von der Tragkraft nahe liegen, dass es entweder ne "dicke" 0,06 oder aber ne "dünne" 0,13 ist. Dann gehe ich davon aus , dass die Europäische 16er die AUS/US 15er ist. Bei der Europäischen 18er und 20er bin ich mir sicher , dass es die AUS/US 19er ist und bei der Europäischen 22er und 24er wird es sich um die AUS/US 23er handelt. Bei der 28er gibt es dann wieder zwischen Europa und AUS/US eine Übereinstimmung. 
Ich kann mir beim besten Willen nicht vorstellen, dass extra für den Europäischen Markt mehr und andere Durchmesser geflochten werden.
Daher bin ich und sicherlich auch alle anderen Interessenten der Schnur über jeden gemachten Tragkraft Test dankbar! !
Wie ich schon sagte, von der Haptik und in der Praxis ist die "J" ne tolle Schnur!! Nur darf man sich nicht von den Europäischen Angaben "blenden" lassen.


----------



## randio (14. Mai 2016)

*AW: Daiwa J Braid X8 Erfahrungen*

@Dorschjäger
Alles richtig was du schreibst. War ja auch schon bei der "alten" Daiwa 8 Braid so, dass man round about 40% der angegebenen Tragkraft abziehen musste. Das ist bei der J-Braid und auch der EVO ähnlich. Es wurde auch schon vor Monaten eine Stellungnahme von Daiwa gefordert. Meines Wissens hat sich bis heute niemand dazu geäußert. 

Ich finde es gibt keinen sooo großen Unterschied von der "alten" Daiwa 8 Braid, zur aktuellen J-Braid. Lediglich die Fertigungstoleranzen werden größer sein. Ich komme mit der J-Braid auf meiner Backup Rolle ganz gut klar. Natürlich gibt es Farbverluste, aber wo gibt es die nicht. Nervig ist nur, dass die Fasern irgendwann spleißen und die Schnur etwas platter wird.
Aber das muss man bei dem Preis einfach einkalkulieren.


----------



## Bimmelrudi (14. Mai 2016)

*AW: Daiwa J Braid X8 Erfahrungen*

Hab bisher noch nie Tragkraft-Tests gemacht und werd auch nicht damit anfangen, weil sie für mich null Aussagekraft haben.

Wir angeln schließlich nicht mit Besenstielen auf tote Steine, von daher ist ne "trocken" gemessene Tragkraft nur graue Theorie für mich.

Nen bekannter von mir hat allerdings mal die 18er testweise gemessen und kam auf runde 7-8kg


----------



## dorschjaeger75 (14. Mai 2016)

*AW: Daiwa J Braid X8 Erfahrungen*

Bimmelrudi. ..
Der Test von Deinem Freund bestätigt dann ja meine Vermutung, dass es sich bei der 18er und 20er um DIESELBE Schnur handelt! ! Denn meine 20er hat bei meinen Tests bei ~6,5kg nachgegeben. 
Und das Trockentests eher graue Theorie sind , ist mir auch klar, da alles was 
REAL über 5Kg Tragkraft geht, mit 95% der in Deutschland benutzen Ruten Druck - bzw. Hebetechnisch gar nicht realisierbar sind.
Ich möchte meine Auflistung eher ALS WARNUNG bzw.  Hinweis für die Kollegen sehen,die sich auf die Herstellerangaben verlassen und dann enttäuscht sind , das die Schnur nicht das hält was sie verspricht! 
Und in meinen Augen treibt dies Daiwa in Europa mit der J Braid auf die Negative Spitze.
Das die Schnur an sich wirklich klasse ist , steht  ja auf einem anderen Blatt Papier.
Und damit ,dass die Australischen bzw. Amerikanischen Angaben sowohl was Durchmesser als auch Tragkraft anbelangt zu stimmen scheinen, macht die Schnur mit zur REALISTISCHSTEN am Markt! ! Was ja mehr als löblich ist!!!....
Nur der Europäer wird wieder "verarscht"!... Schade aber leider wahr.


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (14. Mai 2016)

*AW: Daiwa J Braid X8 Erfahrungen*

Geh in einen x beliebigen dt. Angelladen zur Schnurecke,die Mehrheit der Angler möchte anscheinend verkaspert werden.

Die stellen Anforderungen,welche die Physik auf den Kopf stellen.


----------



## dorschjaeger75 (14. Mai 2016)

*AW: Daiwa J Braid X8 Erfahrungen*



RuhrfischerPG schrieb:


> Geh in einen x beliebigen dt. Angelladen zur Schnurecke,die Mehrheit der Angler möchte anscheinend verkaspert werden.
> 
> Die stellen Anforderungen,welche die Physik auf den Kopf stellen.


Das ist wohl leider so!!... aber wenn die Angler, welche nicht an die verlogenen Hersteller Angabe glauben, die Wahrheit "gebetsmühlenartig " an die "Utopie " Fraktion weitergeben, gebe ICH die Hoffnung nicht auf, das sich seitens der Hersteller in Europa etwas ändert. Denn das ,wie in diesem Fall Daiwa, reelle Durchmesser und Tragkraft Angaben gemacht werden, zeigt die J Braid nach australischen bzw amerikanischen Angaben sehr deutlich! !
Denn da stimmen sowohl der REALE Durchmesser, als auch die Tragkraft! !
Warum das in Deutschland bzw Europa nicht möglich zu sein scheint, erschließt sich mir nicht wirklich! !


----------



## Dominik.L (14. Mai 2016)

*AW: Daiwa J Braid X8 Erfahrungen*

also gerade nochmal gemessen:

0,13:
mit doppeltem grinner 3,8 kg
mit no knot 4,3 kg

0,16:
mit doppeltem grinner 4,6 kg
mit no knot 5,8 kg


----------



## dorschjaeger75 (14. Mai 2016)

*AW: Daiwa J Braid X8 Erfahrungen*



Dominik.L schrieb:


> also gerade nochmal gemessen:
> 
> 0,13:
> mit doppeltem grinner 3,8 kg
> ...



Ich Danke Dir Dominik! !#6
Dann deckt sich das ja zu 100% mit den Daiwa US /AUS Angaben!!!
Da der  Durchmesser auch annähernd realistisch angegeben ist, kann man Daiwa ja fast gratulieren!! Endlich mal ne Schnur mit REALISTISCHEN Angaben!!..
In Anbetracht des Preises, habe ich somit für mich meine neue Stammschnur gefunden!!... in der Praxis finde ich die nämlich EXTREM COOL! !
Wirft extrem gut und ist in den Ringen absolut geräuschlos!


----------



## bobbl (14. Mai 2016)

*AW: Daiwa J Braid X8 Erfahrungen*

Hi, da ich die 10er Jbraid als Forellenschnur habe und damit auch ganz zufrieden bin, würde ich sie gerne auch in größeren Durchmessern auf andere Fischarten einsetzen.
Mein Problem: Ich habe keine Ahnung wie dick die Schnur ist. Wie dick ist also z.b. die 18er oder 20er J Braid im Vergleich zu einer 15er Powerpro?


----------



## Dominik.L (14. Mai 2016)

*AW: Daiwa J Braid X8 Erfahrungen*

gefühlt würde ich sagen, dass die 15er power pro etwa der 20er j braid entspricht.


----------



## Bimmelrudi (14. Mai 2016)

*AW: Daiwa J Braid X8 Erfahrungen*



RuhrfischerPG schrieb:


> Geh in einen x beliebigen dt. Angelladen zur Schnurecke,die Mehrheit der Angler möchte anscheinend verkaspert werden.
> 
> Die stellen Anforderungen,welche die Physik auf den Kopf stellen.



Genauso schauts aus..Mediengehype sei Dank.


@dorschjaeger75: Hier dafür jetzt Daiwa den schwarzen Peter zuzuschieben ist etwas überzogen. Nimm dir eine x-beliebige Schnur, da nimmt sich hier keine aus mit Utopie-Angaben.
Ob da nun 7 oder 12kg Tragkraft draufsteht, ist doch eigentlich wurscht. In Deutschland kauft man nunmal geflochtene nicht nach Tragkraftangaben


----------



## Bimmelrudi (14. Mai 2016)

*AW: Daiwa J Braid X8 Erfahrungen*



Dominik.L schrieb:


> gefühlt würde ich sagen, dass die 15er power pro etwa der 20er j braid entspricht.



Kann ich so nicht unterschreiben.
Meine 18er J fühlt sich deutlich dünner an wie ne 15er PP


----------



## fischbär (14. Mai 2016)

*AW: Daiwa J Braid X8 Erfahrungen*

Habe sie jetzt auch probiert. Leise, Farbe wäscht nicht sofort aus färbt aber ab. Wirft schön weit und hält natürlich. Wird nach der WFT Plasma jetzt auch meine Stammschnur. Die Plasma war aber auch super, halt nur etwas lauter. Dafür hat sie nicht abgefärbt.


----------



## bobbl (15. Mai 2016)

*AW: Daiwa J Braid X8 Erfahrungen*

Vielen Dank!


----------



## randio (15. Mai 2016)

*AW: Daiwa J Braid X8 Erfahrungen*



Bimmelrudi schrieb:


> Genauso schauts aus..Mediengehype sei Dank.
> 
> 
> @dorschjaeger75: Hier dafür jetzt Daiwa den schwarzen Peter zuzuschieben ist etwas überzogen. Nimm dir eine x-beliebige Schnur, da nimmt sich hier keine aus mit Utopie-Angaben.
> Ob da nun 7 oder 12kg Tragkraft draufsteht, ist doch eigentlich wurscht. In Deutschland kauft man nunmal geflochtene nicht nach Tragkraftangaben



Hm, wem würdest du den die Schuld geben für wissentlich falsch deklarierte Daiwa Schnur? Shimano? Oder den Kunden?

Und klar kann man in DE schnüre nach Tragkraftangaben kaufen. Das sind dann aber keine Billigschnüre ala J-Braid, sondern dann zahlt mal halt ein paar Euro mehr.

Oder man lässt es und ärgert sich über die Verarsche.

Zum Glück ist das ja jedem selbst überlassen.


----------



## Bimmelrudi (17. Mai 2016)

*AW: Daiwa J Braid X8 Erfahrungen*



randio schrieb:


> Hm, wem würdest du den die Schuld geben für wissentlich falsch deklarierte Daiwa Schnur? Shimano? Oder den Kunden?
> 
> Und klar kann man in DE schnüre nach Tragkraftangaben kaufen. Das sind dann aber keine Billigschnüre ala J-Braid, sondern dann zahlt mal halt ein paar Euro mehr.
> 
> ...



Dann wink ich direkt mit dem Zaunpfahl:

Daiwa ist nicht alleiniger Vertreiber von Schnüren hier in Deutschland..ja nicht mal der Hersteller.
Das was Daiwa betreibt ist seit x Jahren USUS hier in Deutschland, die Kundschaft will doch zwingend vereppelt werden. Ansonsten hätten wir längst einen Standard wie in Japan oder den Staaten.
Geh in nen Laden und schau den Leuten mal zu wie sie ihr Geflecht auswählen...du hörst immer nur "Durchmesser xx mit xx Tragkraft" und zwar unabhängig davon was die Schnur kostet.
Da gehts doch schon los, Durchmesser bei Geflecht ist quasi unmöglich zu messen oder gar zu kalibrieren.
Aber die Kundschaft will es halt so, ist ja so schön einfach abzuleiten von Monofil, obwohl die Durchmesser nicht im Ansatz identisch sein werden (interessiert auch keinen, die Schnur trägt ja dafür mehr^^).

Heute brauch man nicht mehr versuchen, nen Standard einzuführen hier, das wird nicht mehr funktionieren....der Zug ist seit Jahren abgefahren.


Klar kannst Schnüre in D nach Tragkraft kaufen, nur kaufste dann eben nicht das was dort offeriert wird.
Und damit meine ich keine Importware wie zb Sunline, Varivas und Co., die nach PE-Standard hier verkauft wird.
Auch WAKU ist kein Hersteller, sondern Umspulbetrieb!!

Abgesehen davon sind Tragkraftangaben sowieso Mumpitz, da man niemals die gleiche Situation mehrmals durchspielen kann. Jeder Angler benutzt anderes Tackle (Rute/Rolle), hat verschiedene Gewässer, benutzt sein Tackle nach seinem Gusto, forciert einen Drill, Bremse zu/auf, verschiedene Knoten etc etc.

Das ergibt Tonnen an Varianten wo die Tragkraft eine Rolle spielen kann, aber auch nicht muss.
Von daher sind Labor-Angaben schlichtweg fürn Lokus.


----------



## Revilo62 (17. Mai 2016)

*AW: Daiwa J Braid X8 Erfahrungen*

Typisch deutsches Problem ist die Angabe der linearen Tragkraft ( Angabe in kg)und das funktionierende Marketing der Industrie, frei nach dem Motto "schneller, höher, weiter".
Da nunmal Angelschnüre im Einsatz ständig nass sind und zudem noch geknotet werden ist eigentlich die richtige Größe die Naßknotenfestigkeit ( Angabe in lbs.) und ist gängige Angabe bei Schnüren die aus England/USA/Australien kommen. Komischerweise sind bei gleichen Schnüren eines Lieferanten, vertrieben durch unterschiedliche Vertriebsgesellschaften und damit meine ich zum Beispiel deutsche und australische Gesellschaften sehr unterschiedlich. In der Regel sind die amerikanischen Schnüre dicker als die Deutschen, komisch, wird da getrickst, ich meine schon. 
Ich halte reelle Tragkraftangaben schon für wichtig, gebe aber zu Bedenken, dass hier aber auch ein Faible für harte Ruten beim Spinnfischen vorherrscht, sicher geprägt durch das GuFieren, in Amerika verwendete Ruten sind bis aufs Jerken deutlich gefälliger in ihrer Aktion. Deswegen sind sie nicht schwabbelig, sie sind schon schnell in der Rückstellung.

Es entbindet mich aber auch niemand davon, mich über mein gesamtes Setup im Klaren zu sein, wenn ich Bretter fische, dann muss ich eben mit der Tragkraft nach oben und damit wird zwangsläufig der Durchmesser auch dicker.

Tight Lines aus Berlin :vik:


----------



## ragbar (17. Mai 2016)

*AW: Daiwa J Braid X8 Erfahrungen*

Joh, deswegen nehm ich, wenn schon J-Braid, für meine Angelei die 20er. Hat eine für mich ausreichende Tragkraft.
 Die dünnen Durchmesser erwecken bei mir kein Vertrauen, daher würde ich die eh nicht kaufen. Punkt.


----------



## randio (17. Mai 2016)

*AW: Daiwa J Braid X8 Erfahrungen*

@Bimmelrudi
Im großen und ganzen eine solide Ausführung deinerseits. 

Aber du hast meine Frage nicht beantwortet.
Wer ist dMn. Schuld an einer falsch deklarierten Daiwa Schnur in DE, obwohl es die SELBE Schnur im Ausland halbwegs realistisch deklariert gibt?

Du beschwerst dich, dass man in Deutschland VON Deutschen keine Schnur nach Tragkraftangaben kaufen kann, aber mit Sunline und Stroft bist du auch nicht einverstanden?

Man kann auch meckern, nur um etwas zu meckern zu haben. 

Als mündiger, nicht ganz planloser Endverbraucher solltest du mit dem in DE angebotenen Tackle halbwegs über die Runden kommen.

By the way, weder der US Markt, noch der JDM Markt haben ein einheitliches Sytem! PE Klasse 2 hat sogar im selben Haus, unterschiedliche Tragkräfte und Durchmesser. Von daher ist das auch eher Schein als Sein...


----------



## dorschjaeger75 (17. Mai 2016)

*AW: Daiwa J Braid X8 Erfahrungen*



randio schrieb:


> @Bimmelrudi
> Im großen und ganzen eine solide Ausführung deinerseits.
> 
> Aber du hast meine Frage nicht beantwortet.
> ...


Danke Randio! ! Du hast die Intention meines Postings verstanden! !
Bimmelrudi, es geht mir nicht darum Daiwa zu diffamieren, sondern einzig darum das DAIWA den Europäischen Kunden bei den Schnüren mit den Tragkraftangaben komplett verarscht ,obwohl Daiwa die SELBE Schnur im Rest der Welt sowohl im Durchmesser ,als auch in der Tragkraft korrekt angibt.
Deine Aussage bzgl. das der Deutsche Kunde verarscht werden will ,finde ich auch ein wenig zu allgemein! Klar "glauben" einige den Angaben des Herstellers, aber es gibt auch genügend Leute die sich halt nicht " hinters Licht" führen lassen.Und wenn der Deutsche Angler Schnüre weder nach Tragkraftangaben noch nach Durchmesser kauft, ja wonach dann ???
Andere Hersteller bekommen es doch auch hin ,zumindest bei der Tragkraft RELATIV realistische Angaben  in Deutschland zu machen  ( Waku,Shimano, Sunline Wft z.B.).
Wenn ICH mich bei der J Brad auf die Deutschen Angaben verlassen hätte,hätte ich zum Kutterangeln zur "16er" mit 10Kg Tragkraft gegriffen und mich spätestens bei einem Hänger gewundert, warum die Schnur "nix Aushält " .was ja bei der "echten"  Angabe von knapp 5Kg auch kein Wunder ist.


----------



## Bimmelrudi (17. Mai 2016)

*AW: Daiwa J Braid X8 Erfahrungen*

Die Schuldfrage kann ich nunmal nicht beantworten, bzw möchte ich keiner einzelnen Fraktion zuschieben.
Denn es ist ein Spiel mehrerer Faktoren, die wir als Endverbraucher auch sicher nicht alle wissen können (vom Marketing ausgehend).

Ich beschwere mich auch nicht darüber, sondern ich hab mich seit langem damit arrangiert.
Ich hab also kein Problem mit dem hier angebotenen Tackle, nur kaufe ich nicht einfach blindlinks nach Angabe, was viele tun und worauf sich mein "Meckern" bezog.

Klar bin ich mit Schnüren wie Sunline einverstanden (benutze ich ja schließlich auch selbst), ich hab sie in meinem vorrigen Post nur außen vor gelassen, da diese eben nicht den Durchmesser in Verbindung mit der Tragkraft angeben und somit dem Kunden in offensichtlicher Weise etwas vorgaukeln, was physikalisch nicht möglich ist.


----------



## fischbär (22. Mai 2016)

*AW: Daiwa J Braid X8 Erfahrungen*

Ich muss meine ursprüngliche Zufriedenheit mit der J-Braid leider korrigieren!
Das Zeug ist zumindest in der 0,1er Variante völliger Mist. Ich habe jetzt zwei Köder am Grund verloren, und die Zugkraft zum Abreißen war in beiden Fällen lächerlich. In etwa so wie eine 0,2er Mono oder weniger. Sicher aber keine 6 kg!
Ursprünglich war die schon sehr reißfest, aber ich habe den Eindruck, dass sehr schnell Schadstellen entstehen, an denen die Schnur dann leicht reißt. Das kenne ich sonst so nicht!
Was aber dem Fass den Boden ausgeschlagen hat, war heute, as ich eine Perücke hatte: am Ende der Perücke war so ein Fitz. Ich habe den dann gelöst und auf einmal hatte ich zwei Schnüre in der Hand! Das Zeug hat sich in dem Fitz einfach aufgelöst! Ohne irgendwelche großartigen Kräfte.
Solche kleinen Knoten in der Schnur lassen sich ohnehin bei der J-Braid nicht durch Zug lösen, wie bei der WFT Plasma. Man muss es wirklich auftüddeln.
Ich schaue mal, wie es mit der 0,2er an der Zanderrute läuft, wenn wieder Zandersaison ist, aber die 0,1er für Barsche halte ich für Schrott. Ich vermute, dass die Einzelfasern einfach zu dünn sind, damit man die 8-fach Flechtung hinbekommt.
Dass da evtl. die Fasern reißen würde auch erklären, wieso die Schnur innerhalb von ca. 4 mal Angeln deutlich hörbar lauter geworden ist.


----------



## WM76 (23. Mai 2016)

*AW: Daiwa J Braid X8 Erfahrungen*

Schau Dir auf der Seite von Daiwa Australien wie die tatsächlichen Tragkraftsangaben sind. Wie Du schon festgestellt hast, trägt die Schnur keine 6 kg, eher 6 lbs.


----------



## -MW- (23. Mai 2016)

*AW: Daiwa J Braid X8 Erfahrungen*

....ist doch schon länger bekannt das Daiwa mit den Angaben für Deutschen Markt pfuscht, bzw. die Werte verschönt..!!

 ....fande die alte "Tournament 8-braid" auch in dünnen Durchmessern viel bessern als die neue J-Braid x8, 
 was die Daiwa leute da verbessert haben wollen#c;+


----------



## randio (23. Mai 2016)

*AW: Daiwa J Braid X8 Erfahrungen*



-MW- schrieb:


> ...
> 
> ....fande die alte "Tournament 8-braid" auch in dünnen Durchmessern viel bessern als die neue J-Braid x8,
> was die Daiwa leute da verbessert haben wollen#c;+



Wie kommt ihr nur darauf, dass bei einer Schnur die nur noch einen Bruchteil kostet, etwas verbessert wurde?
Irgendwo muss der Preis ja herkommen.


----------



## fischbär (23. Mai 2016)

*AW: Daiwa J Braid X8 Erfahrungen*



randio schrieb:


> Wie kommt ihr nur darauf, dass bei einer Schnur die nur noch einen Bruchteil kostet, etwas verbessert wurde?
> Irgendwo muss der Preis ja herkommen.



Tja, da gab es mal etwas, dass sich technischer Fortschritt nannte.


----------



## Keyless (23. Mai 2016)

*AW: Daiwa J Braid X8 Erfahrungen*

Den die Firmen natürlich in niedrigeren Endverbraucher Preise weiterreichen#6
 Gruss Ulf


----------



## fischbär (27. Mai 2016)

*AW: Daiwa J Braid X8 Erfahrungen*

Interessant, das Phänomen der sich in Knoten auflösenden Schnur kritisiert auch er hier:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u0Tf5h36-3k

Hat schon 4 Köder in zwei Wochen verloren...

Ich denke ich lasse die Finger von den 8-fachen und gehe zurück zur WFT Plasma. Die ist echt geil.


----------



## BigFishHunterNRW (27. Mai 2016)

*AW: Daiwa J Braid X8 Erfahrungen*



fischbär schrieb:


> Ich denke ich lasse die Finger von den 8-fachen und gehe zurück zur WFT Plasma. Die ist echt geil.



Man könnte sich auch einfach eine qualitativ hochwertige 8 braid kaufen und nicht immer das billigste vom billigen nehmen, dann gibt es normalerweise auch keine Probleme#6


----------



## fischbär (27. Mai 2016)

*AW: Daiwa J Braid X8 Erfahrungen*

Das stimmt. Aber ich kaufe das Zeug nach Preis und  die anderen kosten mir zu viel. Zu glauben, etwas so gut, nur weil es teuer ist, ist leider ein verbreiteter Irrglaube.


----------



## Kaka (27. Mai 2016)

*AW: Daiwa J Braid X8 Erfahrungen*



fischbär schrieb:


> Das stimmt. Aber ich kaufe das Zeug nach Preis und  die anderen kosten mir zu viel. Zu glauben, etwas so gut, nur weil es teuer ist, ist leider ein verbreiteter Irrglaube.



Das würde ich bei Schnur und Rollen nicht unbedingt unterschreiben. Ebenso zb bei Wobblern.


----------



## fxschmxxstxrp (27. Mai 2016)

*AW: Daiwa J Braid X8 Erfahrungen*

die Schnur ist richtig super aber die Farbe lässt sehr schnell nach


----------



## Dorschbremse (28. Mai 2016)

*AW: Daiwa J Braid X8 Erfahrungen*



fischbär schrieb:


> Interessant, das Phänomen der sich in Knoten auflösenden Schnur kritisiert auch er hier:
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u0Tf5h36-3k
> 
> Hat schon 4 Köder in zwei Wochen verloren...
> ...



Die Schnur verlangt nach sehr sauber gebundenen (Wicklung) Knoten,  sonst schneidet / zerreibt sie sich selbst. 
Beste Ergebnisse bezüglich der Erhaltung der Tragkraft kriegt man mit dem FG-Knot.... oder mit nem No-Knot Verbinder. 

Was das abfärben angeht - ist schon ne ziemliche Ferkelei! 
Ich habe für den kommenden Urlaub drei Multis mit ner Muliticolor in Klasse PE2,5 bespult - habe nach ein paar hundert Metern mit versiffter Hand und Multi die Schnur durch zwei in Essigwasser getränkte Spülschwämme laufen lassen


----------



## fischbär (28. Mai 2016)

*AW: Daiwa J Braid X8 Erfahrungen*

No knot sollte eh Standard sein. Und der Typ im Video verwendet auch gute Rollen. Wenn eine Schnur anfängt Ansprüche zu stellen, fliegt sie runter...


----------



## gambinho (3. Juli 2016)

*AW: Daiwa J Braid X8 Erfahrungen*

Wollte auch mal kurz ein Feedback geben.
Ein Kumpel, der den angelschein seit einer Woche besitzt hat heut mit meiner Daiwa legalis gefischt wo die Schnur drauf ist. 
Herausgekommen ist ein Abriss(Schnur hat sich aufgelöst) und ca. 4mal musste er neu montieren, da sich in der Schnur Knoten gebildet hatten.


----------



## geomujo (3. Juli 2016)

*AW: Daiwa J Braid X8 Erfahrungen*

Knoten kommen eigentlich nur wenn zu viel draufgespult wurde oder man beim Bügelumschlag nicht aufpasst.

Ich werde auch wieder weg von Daiwa gehen was Schnüre angeht. 
T8 und J-Braid ziehen viel zu viel Feuchtigkeit mit (in die Spule und dem Line-Roller). Ist sie zu trocken erzeugt sie ein deutlich hörbares Schleifgeräusch. Aber ein glattes Schleifgeräusch, kein körniges Schleifgeräusch wie bei der WFT Plasma oder Sufix Nanobraid.

Und das nervt! Geräusche sind mit das schlimste am Tackle was auftreten kann. Auf die Tragfestigkeit gebe ich garnicht sooo viel (bei weichen Ruten nebensächlich) aber die Schnur muss gut benutztbar sein und das sind sie eben leider doch nicht so ganz. Neben der Wasserziehproblematik ist sie auch sehr empfindlich was rauhe Hände angeht.

Die 0,06mm J-Braid wirft auch ca locker 5-10m kürzer als eine gleichdick verkaufte Sufix Nanobraid.

Eine PE-Schnur kann sich nicht in Wasser "auflösen", da Polyethylen nicht wasserlöslich ist.


----------



## fischbär (3. Juli 2016)

*AW: Daiwa J Braid X8 Erfahrungen*

Mit auflösen meint er sicher das was ich schon oben beschrieben habe: an unabsichtlichen Knoten zerfällt die Schnur wie von Geisterhand. 
Ich habe jetzt bestimmt 20 Stunden mit dem Zeug gefischt. Mit der dünnen bin ich wie gesagt unzufrieden. Die 0.12er für Zander hingehen geht schon. Wenn man an und an 5 m am Anfang abschneidet ist es ok. Nass wird sie wirklich wie Sau.


----------



## gambinho (3. Juli 2016)

*AW: Daiwa J Braid X8 Erfahrungen*

@geomoju wie meinst du das, dass Knoten passieren wenn man Zuviel Schnur auf der Spule hat?!

Achja Schnur wird echt richtig nass hatte ich vergessen. Man sieht schon einen richtigen Wasserfilm, der die Schnur ummantelt


----------



## geomujo (3. Juli 2016)

*AW: Daiwa J Braid X8 Erfahrungen*

Nicht nur einen Wasserfilm auf der Schnur, es tropft an nahezu allen Ringen permanent. Die Schnur hat meiner Meinung nach ein viel zu dünnes Coating.

Ich zu viel Schnur auf der Rolle kann es passieren dass beim freien Abspulen eine Wicklung drunterliegender Lagen mitgerissen wird. Dann bildet sich eine Schlaufe die bei nächsten Ziehen zum Knoten wird. Eine Sunline kann wieder entknotet werden in dem man sie mit etwas Druck auseinanderzieht. Bei der Daiwa ist das kaum möglich.

Das gleiche Problem verursacht ein schlechter oder zu ruppiger Bügelumschlag. Dabei wird die Wicklung nicht ganz durchgeführt sondern eine Wicklung ragt über den Spulenrand hinaus. Beim nächsten Wurf der weiter geht als der vorherige wird dier Überstand mitgerissen und schlimmstenfalls entsheht wieder ein Knoten.

Hiergegen hilft nur aufpassen beim Bügelumschlag, da nahezu alle Braids  dieses Verhalten zeigen, da sie eben besonders weich sind. Zur Not muss man vorsichtig auswerfen wenn man diesen Überstand sieht und dann manuell langsam abspulen.

Also sich werde wieder vermehrt auf Climax setzen. Die Farbauswaschung ist eigentlich nur bei harten Ruten ein Problem, die ich kaum noch habe. Die zieht kaum Wasser und ist auch trocken sehr leise und allgemein nicht so empfindlich wie die Daiwen.


----------



## warrior (17. Juli 2016)

*AW: Daiwa J Braid X8 Erfahrungen*

Moin zusammen,
Zum Wasser ziehen könnte folgendes helfen.
In dem Werbefilm von der savage gear finezze Braid, sprüht der gute Mann Silikon Spray auf seine Schnur. Er erreicht damit auch mehr Wurfweite.
Hat das mit dem Silikon Spray vielleicht schon mal jemand versucht?

Danke


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (17. Juli 2016)

*AW: Daiwa J Braid X8 Erfahrungen*



warrior schrieb:


> Hat das mit dem Silikon Spray vielleicht schon mal jemand versucht?



Yo..und wie im Vorfeld vermutet, ganz schnell ad acta gelegt.

Das Zeug wirkt bei Pollen,Staub etc.wie eine Leimrute.

An warmen Sommertagen kannste danach sogar nachzählen,wieviel Mückenarten da am Gewässer rumschwirren..einfach auf d.Spule nachzählen￼ 

Bei beschichteten Braids,hälts eh nicht.

Ist eher was für(dezente) Minusgrade ,um das einfrieren nicht beschichteter Braids zu verzögern.


Die Wurfweite vergrössern,wieviel weiter war das im Werbevideo?
50cm -1.50 m ?[emoji18] 

Erreichste auch mit weniger Aufwand.. stärker durchziehen z.B. 

Das vermeintl.stärkere Wasserziehen der J-Braid..null Probleme,hab auf 2 Rollen die 0.10er und egal wie und wo,Schnur liegt immer wie mit dem Lineal gezogen.

Vermehrt Wasser an Ringen und Line Roller gibts aber doch...bei Regen￼


----------



## PirschHirsch (17. Juli 2016)

*AW: Daiwa J Braid X8 Erfahrungen*



> Erreichste auch mit weniger Aufwand.. stärker durchziehen z.B.


Und mit einem gut abgestimmten Gesamtsystem, dazu passenden Ködergewichten und anständiger Wurftechnik


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (17. Juli 2016)

*AW: Daiwa J Braid X8 Erfahrungen*



PirschHirsch schrieb:


> Und mit einem gut abgestimmten Gesamtsystem, dazu passenden Ködergewichten und anständiger Wurftechnik



Bei deiner Stressabbau gepushten BigBaiterei,würde sich nachträglich aufgesprühtes Silikon eh nach spätestens drei Würfen in ionisiertes Gas auflösen[emoji2]


----------



## PirschHirsch (17. Juli 2016)

*AW: Daiwa J Braid X8 Erfahrungen*

Falsch - das hätte bereits heulend und zähneklappernd Angst, überhaupt nur die Düse der Dose zu verlassen. 

Und würde sich sein Molekülhösle im hintersten Büchseneckle vollseuchen, anstatt draußen in der wilden Welt die Leine zu verseuchen.

Denn auch industrielles Gleitmittel leicht milchiger Couleur hegt heimlich akute Schafott-Phobien - das weiß ganz genau, wann es von wem (und auch wie) unverzüglich liquidiert wird, falls es sich einer Frechheit erdreisten sollte  :q


----------



## fischbär (17. Juli 2016)

*AW: Daiwa J Braid X8 Erfahrungen*

Silikon gehört jetzt auch nicht unbedingt ins gewässer.


----------



## PirschHirsch (17. Juli 2016)

*AW: Daiwa J Braid X8 Erfahrungen*

Auch mit ein Grund, dem Zeug weite Panoramablicke in einen abgesägten Doppellauf zu suggerieren.


----------



## fischbär (18. Juli 2016)

*AW: Daiwa J Braid X8 Erfahrungen*

Mein Fazit jetzt nach einigen Monaten und dutzenden Stunden am Wasser ist aktuell wie folgt: Die Schnur ist relativ leise, wird aber mit der Zeit lauter. Allerdings nicht so laut wie 4fache. Besonders bei leichten Ködern tendiert sie stark zur Knotenbildung durch beim Wurf mitgerissene Wicklungen. Die Knoten sind bei ihr deutlich tödlicher als bei anderen Schnüren, besonders bei den dünnen Durchmessern. Die Wasseraufnahme ist hoch, die Farbe schnell weg. Tragkraft ist geschönt, bei der 20er aber zum Zanderangeln am Strom auch langfristig ok. Die Wurfweite ist relativ gut, nimmt aber mit der Zeit ab. 
Insgesamt also eine leise Schnur mit guter Wurfweite, die diese Vorteile durch mäßige Haltbarkeit relativiert. Insgesamt für mich als 20er Durchmesser aber ok.


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (18. Juli 2016)

*AW: Daiwa J Braid X8 Erfahrungen*



fischbär schrieb:


> Besonders bei leichten Ködern tendiert sie stark zur Knotenbildung durch beim Wurf mitgerissene Wicklungen. Die Knoten sind bei ihr deutlich tödlicher als bei anderen Schnüren, besonders bei den dünnen Durchmessern.



Das ist aber kein typisches J-Braid Problem,veränderst du ein optimal abgestimmtes Setup mit zu leichten Ködern,ists halt nicht mehr optimal sondern ein Kompromiss.

Wenn du dann nicht ab und an mit passend dimensionierten Ködern Schnurlagentechnisch gegensteuerst,tüddelts halt irgendwann..ungestraft lässt das eigentlich keine Braid.

Die eine früher,die andere später.

Knoten,ja..wobei glatte 8fach Braids da grundsätzlich etwas mehr Aufmerksamkeit beim knüppern verlangen.

Durchrutsch-/schnittgefahr ist bei rauheren 4 fach Braids nun mal geringer.

Wasseraufnahme..vielleicht gibts da mal wieder Chargenbedingte Probleme bzw grössere(einkalkulierte) Herstellungsschwankungen?

Der Minderpreis zur normalen Daiwa T8 ,muss ja irgendwo herkommen?

Meine sehr oft gefischte(ca.100 Std.) J-Braid bleibt beinahe furztrocken.

Um zu erkennen, das 30 oder mehr m zuvor noch im Wasser waren,musste schon 3 x hinsehen.


----------



## fischbär (19. Juli 2016)

*AW: Daiwa J Braid X8 Erfahrungen*

Das ist interessant! Vielleicht gibt es hier wirklich mehrere Arten die unter gleichem Label verkauft wurden. Die Wasseraufnahme ist nicht zu übersehen und wirklich krass.


----------



## fischbär (4. August 2016)

*AW: Daiwa J Braid X8 Erfahrungen*

Grrrrrrrrrrr! Komme gerade vom Wasser zurück. Die 0.1 ist in der letzten Beißphase des Tages in meiner Hand an der Rolle an einem Tüddel zerfallen! Mit dem Wobbler 20 m weit draußen. Ich könnte kotzen! So ein Scheiß. Zum Glück habe ich das eine Ende noch festhalten können.
Und ich glaube, ich weiß, was bei der dünnen das Problem ist: wenn die sich vertüddelt, was sie bei leichten Ködern gern tut, entsteht im Knoten Reibungswärme und die wiederrum killt die extrem dünnen Fasern in den acht Einzelsträngen. Die 0.2er hingegen verrichtet weiterhin brav ihren Dienst.
Hatte die Woche auch jemanden am Wasser getroffen, der einige teure Wobbler an die J-Braid geopfert hat und sie wieder runtergehauen hat.


----------



## schwerhoeriger (13. August 2016)

*AW: Daiwa J Braid X8 Erfahrungen*

Hi, 

Ich habe die Schnur wieder von der Rolle geholt und gegen eine PP 8fach getauscht!
Hatte ne 16zener zum Zanderangeln und hatte gestern am Rhein ein Uboot auf meinem Gufi gehakt. Da ich nicht richtig gegen halten konnte habe ich in ziehen lassen waren ja locker noch 250 m Schnur druff. Nachdem 1/3 von der Rolle runter war riss die Schnur obwohl der Abzug gleich war! Mir ist da bitter die Kauleiste abgestürzt :c

Grussen Michael


----------



## PirschHirsch (13. August 2016)

*AW: Daiwa J Braid X8 Erfahrungen*

Na ja, kann halt bei der langen Abzugsstrecke auch sein, dass die Schnur unter Wasser irgendwo an einem Hindernis (Steinkante etc.) gestreift hat und darum gerissen ist. Muss also nicht unbedingt an der Schnur an sich liegen. 

Mit Zander-Tackle ist ein Beifang-Dickwaller (wovon ich bei dem U-Boot mal ausgehe) in der Rheinströmung halt je nach Situation oft nicht wirklich zu stoppen (das kann schon mit richtigem Wallerkram u. U. mal schwierig werden).

Das war einfach Pech, da hättest IMO auch so nicht viel dagegen unternehmen können - bist ja nicht mit zu leichtem Gerät absichtlich bzw. gezielt auf Waller los, sondern wolltest nen "harmloseren" Zielfisch mit darauf angepasstem Tackle fangen. 

Mehr als die Bremse dann bis an die Belastungsgrenze des Gesamtsystems zuzuknallen geht halt nicht.

Mit schwerem Waller-Spinntackle auf Zander angeln bringt's aber andererseits auch nicht.


----------



## shafty262 (13. August 2016)

*AW: Daiwa J Braid X8 Erfahrungen*

Ich hatte inzwischen auch schon 4 komplette Schnurrisse mit der 0,10 Jbraid. Alle bei etwas größeren Zandern. Ich werd meiner Rolle zeitnah was neues gönnen.


----------



## fischbär (13. August 2016)

*AW: Daiwa J Braid X8 Erfahrungen*

WFT Plasma. Etwas laut und Fantasiewerte, trotzdem super. Oder mal die Chinaleinen vom Ali testen.


----------



## shafty262 (13. August 2016)

*AW: Daiwa J Braid X8 Erfahrungen*

Ich hab einmal schnur aus China bestellt und hatte dann nach nem Jahr ein fast durchgesägten Spitzenring . Seit dem bin ich da nen bisschen vorsichtig. Hatte das allerdings nur an einer Rute. Die Schnur hab ich dann aber von allen Rollen gemacht. Kann also auch einfach an der Rute gelegen haben. Es war damals die Freefischer von Amazon.


----------



## schwerhoeriger (13. August 2016)

*AW: Daiwa J Braid X8 Erfahrungen*



PirschHirsch schrieb:


> Na ja, kann halt bei der langen Abzugsstrecke auch sein, dass die Schnur unter Wasser irgendwo an einem Hindernis (Steinkante etc.) gestreift hat und darum gerissen ist. Muss also nicht unbedingt an der Schnur an sich liegen.
> 
> Mit Zander-Tackle ist ein Beifang-Dickwaller (wovon ich bei dem U-Boot mal ausgehe) in der Rheinströmung halt je nach Situation oft nicht wirklich zu stoppen (das kann schon mit richtigem Wallerkram u. U. mal schwierig werden).
> 
> ...



Hoi,

naja der Rhein besteht nicht nur aus Strömung! Die Schnur ist mir nicht im Wasser gerissen sondern auf dem Weg dahin!! Die Rolle hat keinen Macken oder sonst was. Das lag bei mir definitiv an der Schnur. 

Grussen Michael


----------



## shafty262 (14. August 2016)

*AW: Daiwa J Braid X8 Erfahrungen*

Die schnur bildet sehr oft Mikroperücken. Die bekommt man gar nicht mit. 

Macht in die Schnur mal nen normalen doppelknoten und zieh bisschen schneller daran. Reisst sofort. Also ist extrem hitzeempfindlich.


----------



## fischbär (14. August 2016)

*AW: Daiwa J Braid X8 Erfahrungen*

Was ich interessant finde ist, wie manche hier die Erfahrungen anderer wegdiskutieren wollen. Es gibt eben viele Leute die nicht zufrieden sind. Gut dass es auch zufriedene gibt. Da kann sich doch jeder entscheiden, ob die Schnur für ihn ist oder nicht. Da müssen wir dich dem anderen nicht ausreden, dass die Schnur subjektiv dieses und jenes Verhalten zeigt oder nicht...


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (14. August 2016)

*AW: Daiwa J Braid X8 Erfahrungen*



fischbär schrieb:


> Da müssen wir dich dem anderen nicht ausreden, dass die Schnur subjektiv dieses und jenes Verhalten zeigt oder nicht...



Das ja nicht unbedingt subjektiv..Problem bei Schnurerfahrungen(betrifft ja alle Schnüre) sind und bleiben halt die unterschiedlichen Parameter im Setup,Gewässer,Wurfstil,Köder-
führung u.ä.

Da wird desöfteren unbewusst 
ein Äpfel/Birnen Vergleich draus.

Selbst eine 1:1 gleiche Tackleabstimmung,kann da untersch.Ergebnisse hervorbringen.

Schnur bedeutet immer(!) eine 
Kompromisslösung..mal mehr,mal weniger.Die Grundfrage lautet also nicht, ob eine Schnur perse gut/schlecht ist,sondern vielmehr ob die Strippe zur pers.Vorlieben und Einsatzzwecken passt.


----------



## shafty262 (14. August 2016)

*AW: Daiwa J Braid X8 Erfahrungen*



fischbär schrieb:


> Was ich interessant finde ist, wie manche hier die Erfahrungen anderer wegdiskutieren wollen. Es gibt eben viele Leute die nicht zufrieden sind. Gut dass es auch zufriedene gibt. Da kann sich doch jeder entscheiden, ob die Schnur für ihn ist oder nicht. Da müssen wir dich dem anderen nicht ausreden, dass die Schnur subjektiv dieses und jenes Verhalten zeigt oder nicht...


Falls das auf mein Post anspielen soll, sag ich mal das jeder seine Erfahrungen sammeln soll. 

Aber wenn ich schlechte gemacht hab, warum soll ich meine Erfahrungen nicht teilen. Ich teile doch auch gute Erfahrungen. 

Ich möchte Niemandem was einreden, falls das so rüberkam.


----------



## fischbär (14. August 2016)

*AW: Daiwa J Braid X8 Erfahrungen*

Ich hatte niemanden spezielles gemeint! Ich finde es nur besser wenn jeder seine Erfahrungen beschreibt, man vielleicht versucht Gründe für bestimmte Probleme zu finden und den anderen auch zugesteht, dass sie Probleme haben oder halt nicht, ohne zu implizieren dass sie keine Ahnung hätten etc. Damit war aber niemand hier spezielles gemeint! Sorry falls sich jemand angegriffen fühlt!


----------



## shafty262 (14. August 2016)

*AW: Daiwa J Braid X8 Erfahrungen*



fischbär schrieb:


> Ich hatte niemanden spezielles gemeint! Ich finde es nur besser wenn jeder seine Erfahrungen beschreibt, man vielleicht versucht Gründe für bestimmte Probleme zu finden und den anderen auch zugesteht, dass sie Probleme haben oder halt nicht, ohne zu implizieren dass sie keine Ahnung hätten etc. Damit war aber niemand hier spezielles gemeint! Sorry falls sich jemand angegriffen fühlt!


Ne alles Ok. Bin so ziemlich der selben Meinung.


----------



## bootsmann90 (15. August 2016)

*AW: Daiwa J Braid X8 Erfahrungen*

ab 0.16er find ich die schnur nicht verkehrt... alles darunter ist zum kotzten! finde aber auch das die 0.16er so ausfällt wie bei anderen herstellern ne 0.10er-12er von daher: alles gut!


----------



## shafty262 (15. August 2016)

*AW: Daiwa J Braid X8 Erfahrungen*

Hatte gerade ebend wieder nen Schurplatzer mit der 0,10er. Das war die Rache der Schnur für meinen Beitrag hier

Ich werd jetzt erstmal abspulen xD


----------



## Fr33 (25. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Daiwa J Braid X8 Erfahrungen*

Abend in die Runde... hab den Thread jetzt durch und weiss gefühlt alles über Daiwa und der jap. PE Klassifizierung... bringt mich aber nicht weiter.

ich fische ja eig. gerne die PowerPro und seit gut 2 Jahren auch die Super 8 Slick. Für den Main und Rhein war ne 15er PowerPro immer so eine Art "Standart" an den man sich orientieren konnte.....

Klar hatte die keine 0,15mm und auch keine 10Lbs Tragkraft.... für die Angellei aber okey und man musste beim Hänger nicht gleich alles abschreiben. Reserven waren vorhanden....

Würde ja genre das Equivalent von Daiwa dazu testen.... im schicken chatreuse grün. Aber ich blicke jetzt gar nicht mehr durch, was meinem PP Standart bei Daiwa (also der J Braid X8) am nächsten kommt. Ne 16er J Braid wird zu schwach sein.... 

Nun wollte ich die Super 8 Slick anhand der PE Klassifizierung vergleichen... finde aber keine Auflistung.... ist halt ne US Schnur...

Jmd nen Tipp für mich, welche J Braid es sein könnte ??


----------



## Der Buhnenfischer (26. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Daiwa J Braid X8 Erfahrungen*

Ich fische im Rhein die 10er auf der leichten Barschrute, die 13er auf fast allen anderen... Bisher habe ich keine Probleme damit.


----------



## Maxthecat (26. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Daiwa J Braid X8 Erfahrungen*

Habe die 0,16 Multicolor auf einer Baitcaster und auch 0,10 Daiwa 8 Braid Carteuse zum UL Fischen auf meiner Rollen . Zum Spinnfischen mit der Stationärrolle ebenfalls drauf und kann bis jetzt nichts nachteiliges darüber berichten .

Sauberes Wickebild , kein verdrall und die Tragkraft der jeweilgen Schnur ist auch sehr gut . Je nach Anbieter ist der Preis auch dafür OK ! 

Ich bin soweit mit der Daiwa 8 Braid zufrieden , sonst hätte ich sie mir ja nicht wieder gekauft .


----------



## Bimmelrudi (26. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Daiwa J Braid X8 Erfahrungen*



Fr33 schrieb:


> Abend in die Runde... hab den Thread jetzt durch und weiss gefühlt alles über Daiwa und der jap. PE Klassifizierung... bringt mich aber nicht weiter.
> 
> ich fische ja eig. gerne die PowerPro und seit gut 2 Jahren auch die Super 8 Slick. Für den Main und Rhein war ne 15er PowerPro immer so eine Art "Standart" an den man sich orientieren konnte.....
> 
> ...



Das Problem ist, das du hier in D auch der PE Kennzeichnung nicht wirklich vertrauen kannst.
Gerade bei der J-Braid ist zwischen US/AUS und D nahezu jede Angabe völlig verschieden...ok die Farbe und Meterzahl sind identisch, aber das wars dann auch schon.

In US/AUS gibt es ne 15er J-Braid, angegeben mit 10lb als PE 1.5.
In D ist die PE1.5 als 18er deklariert mit 26.5lb
Die 16er ist wiederum als PE1.2 angegeben, die es so in US/AUS überhaupt nicht gibt.
Ich dachte eigentlich auch immer das die PE-Kennzeichnung nur in Halbschritten bis zur 3 oder 4 geht und danach nur noch als ganze Zahl.
Für deutsche Kunden geht man da wohl andere Wege.
Ich frag mich nur, ob das wirklich nur auf den deutschsprachigen Markt beschränkt ist oder auch auf anliegende europäische Staaten wie FR/NL/PL/DK usw.

Vom Gefühl her empfinde ich sowohl 16er wie 18er J-Braid dünner wie ne 15er PP.
Ob sie mehr tragen, keine Ahnung. Für meine Zwecke reichts jedenfalls.


----------



## Fr33 (26. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Daiwa J Braid X8 Erfahrungen*

Hallo Rudi,

danke für deine Einschätzung. Was Daiwa hier treibt ist das komplette Verwirrspiel. Bei der PP hab ich mich auch ran getastet was einigermaßen passt und bin dann bei der 15er in 10Lbs gelandet. Wenn die 16er dünner her kommt wie die 15er PP, dann wird es wohl ne 18er J-Braid für die Jigge....


----------



## Fr33 (27. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Daiwa J Braid X8 Erfahrungen*

Abend zusammen,

also was ich nun so quer durch alle angelnden Ländern raus gelesen habe, kommt einer 0,15er PowerPro Super 8 Slick die Daiwa J-Braid X8 in 0,18mm am nächsten....

einfach weil die PP wohl dicker ist und entsprechend mehr trägt....

Ist ggf jmd Bereit gegen Porto ein paar cm einer 0,16er und 0,18er J-Braid an mich zu schicken? 

ich muss halt 2 Daiwas identisch bespulen und mag ungern falsch bestellen....

Danke


----------



## Bimmelrudi (27. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Daiwa J Braid X8 Erfahrungen*

Schick mir ne PN mit deiner Anschrift und ich lass dir von beiden Schnurstärken etwas zukommen.
Porto ist kein Thema, geht auf Kosten des Hauses.


----------



## Fr33 (27. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Daiwa J Braid X8 Erfahrungen*

Vielen Dank nochmal für die schnelle Hilfe ;-)


----------



## Bimmelrudi (27. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Daiwa J Braid X8 Erfahrungen*

Kein Thema..Post ist raus


----------



## Fr33 (29. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Daiwa J Braid X8 Erfahrungen*

Vielen Dank an Andi für die Muster....

hab die beiden Muster mal neben ne 0,15er PowerPro Super 8 Slick gelegt. Gibt sich nicht viel  - aber denken die 16er ist etwas näher drann als die 18er J-Braid:








Oben: J-Braid 0,18mm
Mitte: J-Braid 0,16mm
Unten: PowerPro 0,15mm


----------



## Bimmelrudi (30. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Daiwa J Braid X8 Erfahrungen*

Welche 16er hast denn genommen..die neue oder die gebrauchte?
Bei der gebrauchten 16er Schnurprobe war ich mir im nachhinein nicht ganz sicher ob ich auf der Rolle, wo ich sie abzog, nicht doch ne 18er drauf hatte |rolleyes

Hast aber recht, nimmt sich so oder so eigentlich nicht viel.


----------



## Fr33 (30. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Daiwa J Braid X8 Erfahrungen*

Ich hab nur die neuen verglichen und bei meiner 15er PP rund 40m abgezogen bis ich an "frische" Schnur kam....

Handy schafft leider keine Marko Aufnahmen .... Daher am besten die Mitte des Bildes vergleichen... die Bildenden sind etwas unscharf geworden.


----------



## Fr33 (30. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Daiwa J Braid X8 Erfahrungen*

Boar ich kann mich nicht entscheiden...... gefühlt liegt die PP genau zw. den beiden Daiwas.....


----------



## warrior (30. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Daiwa J Braid X8 Erfahrungen*

Hi,
Mach mal deinen Standardknoten mit beiden Schnüren, und teste die Tragkraft.
Vielleicht hilft es bei deiner Entscheidung.
Gruß


----------



## jkc (30. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Daiwa J Braid X8 Erfahrungen*



Fr33 schrieb:


> Boar ich kann mich nicht entscheiden...... gefühlt liegt die PP genau zw. den beiden Daiwas.....



Hi, was spielt es dann für eine Rolle?


----------



## Fr33 (30. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Daiwa J Braid X8 Erfahrungen*

Entweder ist die "dickere halt in der Praxis ein Abschleppseil und noch anfälliger gegenüber Wind und Strömung - und auf der anderen Seite die Dünnere ggf zu empfindlich was Kontakt mit Steinen usw. angeht..... 

 Hatte mal vor Jahren ne 13er PP (die normale) auf der Rolle und die war mit für den Rhein und Main zuuuu empfindlich...


----------



## jkc (30. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Daiwa J Braid X8 Erfahrungen*

Naja, wenn da Schwierigkeiten bestehen Unterschiede aus zu machen, dann wird es so gravierend in der Praxis nicht sein.#6

Hast Du das Gefühl gehabt, dass die gefischte PP am unteren Limit des vertretbaren war?

Grüße JK


----------



## *Markus* (9. Januar 2017)

*AW: Daiwa J Braid X8 Erfahrungen*

In welcher Farbe fischt ihr die Schnur?


----------



## Michael.S (9. Januar 2017)

*AW: Daiwa J Braid X8 Erfahrungen*

Ich habe sie mir heute grade in Chartreuse bestellt , die soll von allen Farben am wenigsten abfärben und ist gut sichtbar , ich kenne die Schnur sonnst aber noch nicht , werde wohl erst im Frühjahr damit fischen


----------



## jkc (9. Januar 2017)

*AW: Daiwa J Braid X8 Erfahrungen*

Multicolor. #6 
Sieht ******* aus, aber die Längenabmessungen sind recht praktisch z.B. als Hilfe beim bespulen (von der Großspule) oder um Wurfweiten und Gewässertiefe besser einschätzen zu können.

Grüße JK


----------



## banzinator (9. Januar 2017)

*AW: Daiwa J Braid X8 Erfahrungen*

Multicolor #6


----------



## Fr33 (9. Januar 2017)

*AW: Daiwa J Braid X8 Erfahrungen*

Hab die grüne Ende letzter Woche auf 2 Rollen gespult. Naja die färbt auch etwas ab - aber jetzt nicht sehr viel. Da hatte ich schon anderen Kandidaten ...

 Ich hab mich übrigens letztendlich für die 16er J-Braid entscheiden. Wenn das Coating durch das Umspulen etwas weg ist - entspricht die vom Gefühl her eher ner 15er PP Super 8 Slick wie von mir gewünscht. Die favorisierte 18er war docht etwas "fleischiger" (Optisch wie auch zwischen den Fingern).


----------



## mittellandchannel (9. Januar 2017)

*AW: Daiwa J Braid X8 Erfahrungen*

Hat schon jemand die X4?

Wollte die für meine UL Spinnrute sonst bald verwenden, in 0.1 mm?


----------



## jkc (9. Januar 2017)

*AW: Daiwa J Braid X8 Erfahrungen*



Fr33 schrieb:


> ...
> Ich hab mich übrigens letztendlich für die 16er J-Braid entscheiden....



Habe ich jetzt auch seit zwei Touren drauf und ich muss sagen, das ist genau meine Schnur.#6

Grüße JK


----------



## *Markus* (9. Januar 2017)

*AW: Daiwa J Braid X8 Erfahrungen*

Was unterscheidet die Daiwa J-Braid X8 von der Daiwa Tournament 8 Braid Evo?


----------



## xxx123 (13. Januar 2017)

*AW: Daiwa J Braid X8 Erfahrungen*



ullsok schrieb:


> Hab mir mal die 0,10er auf die Vertikalrolle gespult, weil ich dachte, sie hält 7 KG. #q
> 
> Ich hatte bis jetzt noch nichts größeres am Band und hoffe nun, dass sie hält wenn mal ein richtiger Einschlag kommt.
> 
> Auf jeden Fall schneidet die Schnur super durchs Wasser



Auf diese Art Lotto spielen habe ich keine Lust mehr.
Seitdem ich solche Sachen über Amazon.com und nicht mehr Amazon.de kaufe passen die Angaben.

Ps: Es ist auch günstiger, weil ich bei dieser Schnur z.B. 18$ + 5$ Porto bezahlt habe und bei Amazon.de.
Zahlt man 23€ + 3€ Porto.
Derzeitiger Wechselkurs: genau 1 zu 1.
Im Prinzip zahlt man hier im Inland sogar Shipping + Porto extra. Der Shippingpreis ist halt schon vorkalkuliert.


----------



## Hänger06 (13. Januar 2017)

*AW: Daiwa J Braid X8 Erfahrungen*

Moin,

ich fische die EVO in 0,8 und bin an meiner Barschflitsche mit max 12gr Wg sehr zufrieden!

 habe beim Forum fishing-for-Men mal gelsen das die USA Version bei mehreren Durchmessern der J-Braid stimmig sind gegenüber der DE Version die sehr starke abweichungen hatte ! 26-29% bei der Trakkraft Die Us Version hatte sogar mehr gehalten.

als pdf mit mehr als 80 geflochtene schnüre im test

http://fishing-for-men.de/attachment.php?attachmentid=98111&d=1463405103

leider nur ein zu sehen mit Acount!

gruß


----------



## Hänger06 (13. Januar 2017)

*AW: Daiwa J Braid X8 Erfahrungen*



*Markus* schrieb:


> Was unterscheidet die Daiwa J-Braid X8 von der Daiwa Tournament 8 Braid Evo?




http://www.daiwa-cormoran.info/dw/d...74,75,1,1__products-model.htm?ovs_prdrows2=10

http://www.daiwa-cormoran.info/dw/d...74,75,1,1__products-model.htm?ovs_prdrows2=10

lesen mußt du aber schon selbst

zur EVO sie nimmt weniger Waser auf ist geschmeidiger runder und Farbechter meines unwürdigeres Empfindens nach also ganz Subjektiv|rolleyes

Gruß


----------



## *Markus* (14. Januar 2017)

*AW: Daiwa J Braid X8 Erfahrungen*



Hänger06 schrieb:


> http://www.daiwa-cormoran.info/dw/d...74,75,1,1__products-model.htm?ovs_prdrows2=10
> 
> http://www.daiwa-cormoran.info/dw/d...74,75,1,1__products-model.htm?ovs_prdrows2=10
> 
> ...



Mir gehts um Erfahrungen, die Werbeprosa hab ich bereits gelesen.


----------



## Chris1711 (14. Januar 2017)

*AW: Daiwa J Braid X8 Erfahrungen*

Moin,

Finde es immer wieder fragwürdig wie manche Leute hier Antworten. Er gibt sich Mühe mit seiner Antwort sucht dir Sachen raus zum nachlesen. Zusätzlich schreibt er ja wo er den Unterschied sieht.

Auf deine aufwändig gestellte Frage ist das die Antwort. Ich Fische die Schnur seit einem Jahr aber am besten kaufst du dir die selbst

Gruß Chris


----------



## mittellandchannel (14. Januar 2017)

*AW: Daiwa J Braid X8 Erfahrungen*

Ist die Tournament teurer als die X8?

Beide werden sicher oft empfohlen, von der X8 lese ich am meisten.

Ich habe die X8 auf meiner Zander Spinnrute und finde sie top! Merke deutlich jeden Grundkontakt.

Mich würde dennoch auch mal die neue X4 interessieren.


----------



## Hänger06 (14. Januar 2017)

*AW: Daiwa J Braid X8 Erfahrungen*



Chris1711 schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> Finde es immer wieder fragwürdig wie manche Leute hier Antworten. Er gibt sich Mühe mit seiner Antwort sucht dir Sachen raus zum nachlesen. Zusätzlich schreibt er ja wo er den Unterschied sieht.
> 
> ...



Moin Chris,

JO...dat stimmt, das ich mich bemühe steht auch in meine Arbeitszeugnissen :q
:q:q:q:q:q:q:q:q:q:q:q:q:q:q:q:q:q

aber wie schon gesagt lesen muss er schon selber|rolleyes, wenn es den geht!

Gruß und Danke


----------



## Andy.F (28. März 2017)

*AW: Daiwa J Braid X8 Erfahrungen*

Ich fische ja seit Jahren die Power Pro (nur aus USA) und bin bisher sehr zufrieden. Es war ja damals so, dass die Deutsche Power Pro  nicht so gut wie die aus USA war /ist. Nun bin ich auf die Daiwa Tournament Evo aufmerksam geworden und möchte sie gerne testen.  Gibt es hier auch einen Unterschied zur der US - Version? . Ich habe immer 8 lb für Zander und 5 lb für Barsch gefischt. Welche stärke wäre das für die Daiwa? Oder ist die Super 8 Slick besser, wie die Daiwa ???


----------



## Fr33 (28. März 2017)

*AW: Daiwa J Braid X8 Erfahrungen*

@ Andy

Hab jetzt auch von der PP Super 8 Slick auf die J-Braid gewechselt. Mir kommt die JBraid etwas softer vor ... kann aber täuschen. 

Das Diameter angeht.... Die PP fallen mM einen Hauch dicker aus als die vergleichbare PP S8S. Gibt sich aber nicht viel.


----------



## Andy.F (28. März 2017)

*AW: Daiwa J Braid X8 Erfahrungen*

Die J-Braid ist doch der Vorgänger der Evo oder nicht ?
Ist die Evo denn so viel besser, als die J-Braid?


----------



## PirschHirsch (28. März 2017)

*AW: Daiwa J Braid X8 Erfahrungen*



> Es war ja damals so, dass die Deutsche Power Pro  nicht so gut wie die aus USA war /ist.


Das ist genau dieselbe Schnur - nur sind die Specs hierzulande immer noch für die Katz bzw. falsch angegeben/umgerechnet.

Hier die Gesamtübersicht zu den jeweils real ziemlich genau hinkommenden US-Specs:

http://www.powerpro.com/content/powerpro-north-america/en/home/products/powerpro.color.html/Hi-Vis%20Yellow.html

Wenn Du das als Orientierung nimmst und Dich von den D-Angaben verabschiedest, kannst die PP auch ruhig hierzulande kaufen.

Ich fische z. B. für manche Schweranwendungen nach wie vor gerne die 0,36er PP - nur hält die eben 50 lbs / ca. 23 kg und nicht 30 kg wie in D angegeben.

Bei den Daiwa-Schnüren ist es ebenfalls ratsam, nur nach den US- bzw. AU-Specs zu gehen und die D-Angaben links liegen zu lassen.

Verfälschtes Line Rating scheint im "wertegläubigen" Deutschland allgemein leider immer noch massenhaft zu funktionieren und damit eine bzw. die Basis fürs Verkaufen zu sein.


----------



## Nachtschwärmer78 (28. März 2017)

*AW: Daiwa J Braid X8 Erfahrungen*



Andy.F schrieb:


> Ist die Evo denn so viel besser, als die J-Braid?



Isse!

EDIT:
Hab grad gemerkt, daß ich da was verwechselt hab:
Die Evo kenn ich nicht!
Gemeint war die Tournament!
DIe find ich echtr klasse!
Was aber nicht heißen soll, daß ich die J-Braid schlecht finde...


----------



## Andy.F (29. März 2017)

*AW: Daiwa J Braid X8 Erfahrungen*

So , ich habe mir mal die EVO bestellt.
10 Meter jeweils 10,12,14er und ich bin echt sehr überrascht, wie dünn die Schnur doch ist. Da ist die 8 lb Power Pro um einiges dicker als die 0,14.
Habe mir ja die X4 in 0,10 für Barsch bestellt und die Tournament in 0,12 für Zander. Die EVO könnte aber meine neue Topschnur werden.
Das FC von Daiwa finde ich auch top  und für unter 8€ auch recht günstig.


----------



## Andy.F (31. März 2017)

*AW: Daiwa J Braid X8 Erfahrungen*

Ich habe jetzt die Evo und in Tournament in 0,12 hier liegen und die Evo ist nochmal etwas dünner und minimal steifer. Fühlt sich aber verdammt glatt an


----------



## Andy.F (31. März 2017)

*AW: Daiwa J Braid X8 Erfahrungen*

Was mir jedoch aufgefallen ist, dass Chatreuse eigentlich recht dunkel ist.  Ich habe ja die x4 braid in Gelb und die leuchtet richtig.  Sieht man denn die Evo beim jiggen gut?


----------



## Andy.F (2. April 2017)

*AW: Daiwa J Braid X8 Erfahrungen*

Fischt denn keiner die Evo?


----------



## grazy04 (18. Mai 2017)

*AW: Daiwa J Braid X8 Erfahrungen*

Moin, moin

kann bitte jemand der die Schnur nun länger fischt (die J-Braid) nach den Wochen seit Saisonbeginn etwas zur Schnur sagen? Wie macht sich das Geflecht nach mehrfachen fischen und wie schauts mit der Farbechtheit aus?

Danke


----------



## Frank aus Lev (18. Mai 2017)

*AW: Daiwa J Braid X8 Erfahrungen*



grazy04 schrieb:


> Moin, moin
> 
> kann bitte jemand der die Schnur nun länger fischt (die J-Braid) nach den Wochen seit Saisonbeginn etwas zur Schnur sagen? Wie macht sich das Geflecht nach mehrfachen fischen und wie schauts mit der Farbechtheit aus?
> 
> Danke


Habe bis jetzt nur die Stroft gefischt, im letzten Jahr habe ich eine Statio auf die Schnur in grün 15 Lbs umgerüstet. Bin soweit super zufrieden, aber ich meine das die Stroft etwas leiser ist. Kann aber auch sein weil ich überwiegend mit der Baitcaster fische und die DAIWA auf der Staio ist.
Einen Nachteil hat halt die Geflochtene, bei Minus 4 Grad, ist sie auf der Spule als sie Nass war gefroren. Ein Auswerfen war dann nur möglich wenn die Spule in die Hand genommen wurde zum Auftauen. Aber das Problem haben halt viele geflochtenen.

Das Grün ist nach ein paar Würfen auch nicht besser zu sehen wie eine weiße Schnur, aber Farbstabil ist sie. Habe bisher keinerlei Abfärbungen feststellen können.

Wie sie sich jetzt weiter macht, kann ich erst ab Ende nächster Woche sagen, dann geht es wieder aufs Wasser.

Also ich werde auf jeden Fall weiter damit fischen und auch mal eine BC darauf umrüsten.


----------



## Fr33 (18. Mai 2017)

*AW: Daiwa J Braid X8 Erfahrungen*

War rund 10x mit der 0,16er JBraid (Grün) los. Bisher alles super. Färbt nicht ganz so schlimm wie ich befürchtet hatte.... Ich finde die aber minimal lauter als bsp. ne Super Slick 8 von PowerPro....aber das gibt sich bestimmt noch etwas.

Fische die aber wohlgemerkt nur auf der Statio. M.M verlieren die farbigen Geflechte auf der BC etwas mehr Farbe (ggf etwas mehr Reibung durch andere Verlegung... Lineguide usw.).


----------



## banzinator (18. Mai 2017)

*AW: Daiwa J Braid X8 Erfahrungen*

Also von der Lautstärke und Wurfverhalten bin ich sehr zufrieden mit der Braid.
Nach ca. 20 mal fischen in der Ostsee löst sich die Farbe bei der Multicolor etwas. Also man sieht ganz genau die Wurfweite.
Ist aber alles erträglich für den schmalen Taler :m


----------



## jkc (18. Mai 2017)

*AW: Daiwa J Braid X8 Erfahrungen*

Moin, ich habe auch schon letzte Saison (und kurz auch in der davor) mit der J-Braid gefischt, erst in 0,1 jetzt aktuell in 0,14mm - ich habe da nix zu bemängeln. Für mich war nur etwas ungewohnt, dass die Schnur sehr dünn ausfällt, Bzw. fische ich sonst kaum so dünne Schnüre, Farbechtheit ist ok, zumindest keines Falls auffallend negativ, wenn auch die Schnur minimal blasser wird, es reicht aber immer noch aus um die unterschiedlichen Farben der Multicolor gut erkennen zu können.
Aktuell ist die Schnur mein Preis-Leistungs-Sieger.


Grüße JK


----------



## Rannebert (18. Mai 2017)

*AW: Daiwa J Braid X8 Erfahrungen*

Ich hab seit ein paar Wochen die 0.10er auf einer Spule, und massive Probleme damit.
Sobald auch nur ein bisschen Wind herrscht geh ich mit der Schnur nicht mehr los. Ich habe selten soviele Perücken mit einer Schnur gehabt, wie mit dieser. Allerdings fische ich zur Zeit auch recht leichte, kleine Köder, mehr als 7 Gramm kommen da insgesamt nicht zusammen.

Für die seltenen windstillen Tage ist sie aber grossartig. #q


----------



## Andy.F (18. Mai 2017)

*AW: Daiwa J Braid X8 Erfahrungen*

Bei leichten gewichten ist wohl bei jeder Schnur Probleme mit dem werfen bei Wind


----------



## Taxidermist (18. Mai 2017)

*AW: Daiwa J Braid X8 Erfahrungen*

Diese Luft/Windknoten konnte auch die Vorläuferschnur die Tournament sehr gut, b.z.w. kann es immer noch, weil ich sie als 29kg auf meiner Bigbait Rute fische!
Das liegt nach meiner Meinung daran, dass sie sobald die anfängliche Silikonbeschichtung runter ist, dies geht recht schnell, sie unheimlich weich wird.
Schön ist das die Schnur, weil sie zugleich auch sehr glatt ist, sich diese Luftknoten bisher allesamt einfach wieder aufziehen lassen.
Man muss dieses Aufziehen aber sehr langsam machen, sonst gibt es Hitzeschäden.
Hört sich für mich so an, als ob die neuere J braid x8 hrer Familientradition treu bleibt!

Jürgen


----------



## loete1970 (19. Mai 2017)

*AW: Daiwa J Braid X8 Erfahrungen*

Moin,

ich habe die 0,16er auch auf einer Rolle seit dem letzten Jahr. Farbstabil (trotz Salzwassereinsatz), gutes Wurfverhalten, sprich: ich bin damit zufrieden. Also eine klare Empfehlung von mir.

Grüsse

Dirk


----------



## grazy04 (19. Mai 2017)

*AW: Daiwa J Braid X8 Erfahrungen*

Super, damit kann man doch was anfangen. Danke für die Rückmeldungen.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (11. September 2018)

*AW: Daiwa J Braid X8 Erfahrungen*

Hole den Thread mal wieder hoch, gibt was zu vermelden! :m

Meine Daiwa J-Braid x8  0.16 Grün ist jetzt fast 2 Jahre auf 2 Rollen und hat viele Kilometer gemacht. 
Und dabei Talsperrenhechte gefangen! #6

Interessanterweise haben sich die Rest-Luftknötchen der 0.16 Grün von alleine wieder verflüchtigt |bigeyes, also wahrlich in Wohlgefallen aufgelöst. 
Und die Schnur ist immer noch auf den 2 gleichen Daiwa 3000 HA Rollen, wurde dieses Jahr aber noch mehr gepeitscht mit schnelleren Ruten wie der Dialuna, und unter dieser Weitenprügelei geht sie nun 1a. Darf man wohl nicht zu zart mit :q

Weitere Feststellung: 
Die Farbe Grün ist ordentlich heller geworden, aber nicht gen weiß. Die Knotenfestigkeit vorne ist noch da, immer nur wenig wie 1/2m abgeschnitten. Allerdings habe ich einen doofen Verlust gehabt, wo am zweiten Tag bei einem nicht besonders schweren Hänger der Knoten am Wirbel ausriss, richtig dünn gezogen. Ich schätze mal die Schnur hält nicht soviele Stunden Powerwürfe durch, werde zukünftig die Knoten jeden Tag neu binden.
Wurfweite und Leise sind auf höchsten Niveau! #6


----------



## Nordlichtangler (11. September 2018)

*AW: Daiwa J Braid X8 Erfahrungen*



Bimmelrudi schrieb:


> Das Problem ist, das du hier in D auch der PE Kennzeichnung nicht wirklich vertrauen kannst.
> Gerade bei der J-Braid ist zwischen US/AUS und D nahezu jede Angabe völlig verschieden


Das beschäftigt mich auch gerade:

Ich hatte die 0.20 chartreuse bestellt und mich über deren Dicke gewundert. 
(wie etwa zuletzt bei Power Pro Super Slik 8 hellgrün 8lbs)
Nun nach weiteren Bestellungen 0.13 grün, 0.13 chartreuse, 0.18 grün, der vorhandenen 0.20 chartreuse und der nun lange verwendten 0.16 grün bin ich der Meinung, dass die grüne und die chartreuse zwei verschiedene Schnüre sind. 
Die grünen 0.13 0.16 0.18 passen sehr gut, wie erwartet in ihrer Relation.
Die chartreuse ist viel dicker bei derselben Dickenangabe vlt. 1.5x - muss ich versuchen nachzumessen. 
Auch die Oberfläche fühlt sich anders an, schiebt sich anders, die grüne ist eher noch gezwirnt als die fülligere chartreuse.

Hat jemand ähnliche Beobachtungen gemacht? #h


----------



## Bimmelrudi (11. September 2018)

*AW: Daiwa J Braid X8 Erfahrungen*

Grün in 0,16 

Chartreuse in 0,16 und 0,18

 hab ich hier.




 Kann die beiden Farben allerdings nicht mehr wirkich miteinander vergleichen, denn die grüne hat mittlerweile deutlich mehr auf dem Buckel und ich hab davon auch nix mehr irgendwo ungenutzt rumliegen.
Die grüne empfand ich aber auch immer etwas rauher, dafür auch weniger abfärbend.
Bei der Chartreuse hatte ich direkt beim Aufspulen schon Farbe im Führungsring und auch an den Fingern.

Ich kanns leider nicht messen und somit beweisen, aber ich behaupte mal das Chartreuse in 0,16 und 0,18 völlig identische Schnüre sind welche nur anders gelabelt wurden.


----------



## Polarfuchs (11. September 2018)

*AW: Daiwa J Braid X8 Erfahrungen*

Warum richtet Ihr euch nicht einfach nach den Gewichten? Der Durchmesser von Geflochtener ist doch eh nicht vergleichbar...- gibt doch keine "Norm" wie gemessen werden soll. Seit ich das so mache sind auf jeden Fall Schnüre gleicher Gewichtsklassen auf jeden Fall vergleichbarer als wenn ich gleich angegebene Durchmesser vergleiche....

Aber nur meine Meinung


----------



## Bimmelrudi (11. September 2018)

*AW: Daiwa J Braid X8 Erfahrungen*

Ich mach das weder nach Gewicht noch nach Durchmesser...sondern nach Gefühl, Intuition usw. 
Vielleicht fang ich noch an jede Schnur vorher trocken zu wiegen...nene, soweit kommts ganz sicher nicht.

Hatte nur mal beide Durchmesser nebeneinander gehalten und sie kamen mir quasi gleich vor.
Im Endeffekt isses aber auch Latte, solange die Schnur die Erwartung erfüllt.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (12. September 2018)

*AW: Daiwa J Braid X8 Erfahrungen*

Es ist aber nicht egal #d, wenn sich die gleiche Typ-Durchmesser-Angabe durch nur die andere Farbe gleich mal merklich in der Dicke unterscheiden. 

Oder wie Rudi schreibt, bei den chartreuse zwei Tyangaben quasi gleich dick sind. 
Habe 16 + 18 nur in grün.

Messversuche folgen ...


----------



## Polarfuchs (12. September 2018)

*AW: Daiwa J Braid X8 Erfahrungen*

Dann müsste aber erstmal ein einheitliches Messferfahren eingeführt werden....
....und selbst dann wird es spätestens bei nicht völlig runden Geflochtenen nicht mehr funktionieren. Deswegen richte ich mich nach einem nachvollziehbaren Wert....
Das auch da gemogelt wird ist klar, der Wert gibt aber wenigstens vom Prinzip her vergleichbare Werte. Mit Durchmesser wird das faktisch nie was...


----------



## hecht99 (12. September 2018)

*AW: Daiwa J Braid X8 Erfahrungen*

Ich hatte dieses Jahr die 0,24er zum Lengangeln in Norwegen im Einsatz und die 0,18er zum Dorscheln, Makrelen und Köderfischangeln.

 Recht leise, recht günstig, recht geschmeidig und absolut zuverlässig.

 Mehr muss ich über eine Geflochtene nicht wissen, ob sie jetzt 12, 14 oder 16kg trägt ist genau so egal wie der reale Durchmesser. Das man verarscht wird, dass wissen wir alle. Die Autos sind auch mit Verbräuchen angegeben, die im richtigen Verkehr nie erreicht werden.

 Wenn mir die Schnur von der Haptik her gefällt und die Tragkraft grob stimmt, erreicht die Geflochtene alles was ich von Ihr erwarte. Auch wenn man nicht genau das bekommt, für das man zahlt, so weiß man es eigentlich ja schon im Vorraus und braucht sich nicht darüber aufregen, weil funktionell ist es ja!


----------



## jkc (12. September 2018)

*AW: Daiwa J Braid X8 Erfahrungen*

Moin,

ich habe die Schnur inzwischen auch auf meiner Spodrute zum füttern mit der Spomb, ich meine die 10er, dort konnte ich leider auch eine leichte Tendenz zur Lufknotenbildung feststellen; Wobei das bei dem Einsatzzweck grundsätzlich ein Problem mit so dünnen Schnüren ist - da muss man schon peinlich genau wickeln um das so gut wie möglich zu vermeiden. Ich hatte jetzt zwei Luftknoten bei vielleicht 10 Einsätzen, also ist das noch nicht wirklich repräsentativ, auch weil ich mir nicht sicher bin wie sauber mein "Arbeitsablauf" zu den Zeiten war.
Zudem habe ich beim letzten Mal festgestellt, dass die Schnur im Schnurklipp mit dem der Wurf bei etwa 75m gestoppt wird sichtlich gelitten hat, das hatte ich bei der vorher verwendeten Spiderwire in 0,14mm quasi gar nicht, selbst nach ein zwei Saisons war da nichts optisch wahrzunehmen.
Die Schnur mit der Schlagschnur zu verbinden ist ein Graus, beim Mahinknoten rutscht sie teils noch mit etwa 35 Windungen einfach durch.
Stand jetzt wird die nächste Spulenfüllung für die Spodrute eine andere Schnur.

Auf der Spinnrute bin ich aber nach wie vor absolut zufrieden mit der Schnur, für mich ist sie dort aktuell der Preis-Leistungs-Sieger.

Grüße JK


----------



## Bimmelrudi (12. September 2018)

*AW: Daiwa J Braid X8 Erfahrungen*

Ne 10er anner Spod..  und dann wundest dich, das da keine Schlagschnur hält?
Klappt bei extremen Unterschieden selbst bei Mono nicht mehr zuverlässig.
Ich hätt ja eher Richtung 25er genommen, gerade bei schweren Gewichten die weit hinaus sollen, zumal du bei Geflecht null Puffer hast.


Gesendet von meinem ALE-L21 mit Tapatalk


----------



## jkc (12. September 2018)

*AW: Daiwa J Braid X8 Erfahrungen*

Joar, leider ist da dickere Schnur ziemlich kontraproduktiv was die maximale Wurfweite an geht. Bei nur 70m wäre ne 25er sicher kein Problem. Wenn es deutlich über 100m raus gehen soll macht sich so dünne Schnur bezahlt. 
Einen Tod muss man da leider sterben.

Wenn man einen sauberen Knoten gebunden bekommen hat, dann hält das aber astrein. Nur brauche ich aktuell dazu einfach mehrere Anläufe.

Grüße JK


----------



## Nordlichtangler (12. September 2018)

*AW: Daiwa J Braid X8 Erfahrungen*

Die ist aber so dünn u. weich, dass du bis zur 16 oder 18 grün keine Verluste auf einer großen Rollenspule befürchten musst. #6
Oder hast Du die chartreuse drauf?

Mit der 16 gn kratze ich auf 3000er Daiwa Primärspule mit TiN-Kante an der 290er Dialuna XR bestimmt an der 100m Marke, mit nur 15g Pfeilblinker. Und das auf Fixpunkt Einzelpflanze im Wasser überworfen, was in den Weiten u. flachem Sichtwinkel überhaupt nur eine plausible Entfernungsbeobachtung des Platschers erlaubt.


----------



## jkc (12. September 2018)

*AW: Daiwa J Braid X8 Erfahrungen*

Moin, ich habe die Schnur nur in Multicolor in Verwendung; Und wenn es um die letzten Meter geht, dann macht es ganz sicher einen Unterschied ob eine 10er oder 16er auf der Spule ist, einen deutlichen sogar.

Grüße JK


----------



## Bimmelrudi (12. September 2018)

*AW: Daiwa J Braid X8 Erfahrungen*



jkc schrieb:


> Und wenn es um die letzten Meter geht, dann macht es ganz Sicher einen Unterschied ob eine 10er oder 16er auf der Spule ist, einen deutlichen sogar.
> 
> Grüße JK




Bezweifle ich ja irgendwie ein wenig. Nicht um dir einen vor die Karre zu treten, nee....aber selbst die 16er ist so verdammt dünn und glatt, da wirste selbst zur 20er keine gravierenden Unterschiede in der Wurfweite sehen. Vor allem nicht wenn man schwere Gewichte sehr weit raus haut.

Dann ist eher das Problem Wurftechnik und /oder Rute, die nicht genügend auflädt.


----------



## Polarfuchs (12. September 2018)

*AW: Daiwa J Braid X8 Erfahrungen*

So Unterschiede kenne ich aber auch- und vergesst nicht, daß der Materialzuwachs zwischen 10 und 16 bei weit über 100% liegt....


----------



## Bimmelrudi (12. September 2018)

*AW: Daiwa J Braid X8 Erfahrungen*

Theoretisch...denn wer sagt uns das es auch so ist, wenn die Verkäufer schon bei ihren, für den Endkunden bestimmten Definitionen, ordentlich flunkern?


----------



## Polarfuchs (12. September 2018)

*AW: Daiwa J Braid X8 Erfahrungen*

Du verstehst glaube ich nicht, was ich meine. Der Durchmesser ist bei Geflochtenen von Vornherein Mumpitz, die werden teilweise errechnet weil man es nicht messen kann. Tragkraft ist genau definiert. Also schaue ich zumindest lieber auf etwas praktikables wo geflunkert werden kann als auf einen Wert der selbst ohne Flunkerei völlig für die Tonne ist....


----------



## Bimmelrudi (12. September 2018)

*AW: Daiwa J Braid X8 Erfahrungen*

Doch ich versteh dich schon.
Mir persönlich isses aber dennoch Wurscht ob da nun 8 oder 12kg Tragkraft draufteht, denn das sind letztlich auch nur Laborwerte und haben mit der Praxis null Vergleichswert.




Im Labor hängt da keine Rute (Pufferung), keine Rolle (mit wirkender Bremse) oder gar ein kämpfender lebendiger Fisch.
Man simuliert nen satten Hänger, mehr nicht.
Für die Praxis nicht relevant, als Verkaufsargument hingegen schon.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (13. September 2018)

*AW: Daiwa J Braid X8 Erfahrungen*

Den Durchmesser kann man sehen, und normalerweise ist da ein sichtbarer Unterschied bei einer höheren Durchmesserangabe, wenn man genau nebeneinander im gleichen Neuzustand vergleicht.
Wenn nicht, wird da gemogelt.

Und wenn 2 Schnüre mit gleicher Durchmesserangabe und gleicher Tragkraftangabe und bis auf die Farbe gleiche Typbeschreibung sowas von offensichtliche unterschiedliche Durchmesser haben, dann wird auch da gemogelt.

Außerdem ist Durchmesser und Steifheit bzw. Weichheit neben der bei allen dieser Schnüre gegebenen guten Glattheit der Faktor für das Weiterfliegen im letzten Drittel der Wurfdistanz. 
Da will jkc ja hinne ... 

Schreit aber echt nach einem Vergleich, ob sich eine 0.13 zu einer 0.18 überhaupt auswirkt.
Meinem Fühlen nach sind die dünneren nicht so eben wie die etwas dickeren.


----------



## jkc (13. September 2018)

*AW: Daiwa J Braid X8 Erfahrungen*



Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> ...
> Schreit aber echt nach einem Vergleich, ob sich eine 0.13 zu einer 0.18 überhaupt auswirkt.
> Meinem Fühlen nach sind die dünneren nicht so eben wie die etwas dickeren.




Hi, probier es aus. 0,10 zu 0,18mm liegt der Wurfweitenunterschied an der Spodrute meiner Erfahrung nach ohne weiteres bei einer Größenordnung von etwa 10-15m; Also z.B. maximal 110m mit der 18er und bis zu 125m mit der 10er.
Mit dem Verringern des Schnurdurchmessers kann man die Wurfweite meiner Meinung nach am einfachsten verbessern. Wobei sich das in der Praxis dann doch schwieriger gestaltet. Dünne Schnüre sind deutlich anfälliger, der Materialverbrauch steigt spürbar und der kleinste "Fehler" wird mit Abriss bestraft.


Grüße JK


----------



## Polarfuchs (13. September 2018)

*AW: Daiwa J Braid X8 Erfahrungen*

Nein, Du verstehst leider nicht....  Aber ich lass es dann auch mal gut sein...


----------



## Nordlichtangler (13. September 2018)

*AW: Daiwa J Braid X8 Erfahrungen*



jkc schrieb:


> Hi, probier es aus. 0,10 zu 0,18mm liegt der Wurfweitenunterschied an der Spodrute meiner Erfahrung nach ohne weiteres bei einer Größenordnung von etwa 10-15m; Also z.B. maximal 110m mit der 18er und bis zu 125m mit der 10er.


Das ist interessant, gemessen auf Sportplatz oder hast du passende Wasserstrecke. 
Die Spodrakete (mit wieviel Gramm?) wird recht langsam beschleunigt/geworfen? 

Die 0.10 ist ja wohll nochmal dünner und hab ich leider gar nicht da, hätte ich auch Bedenken in meinem aktuellen Gebiet mit Pflanzenfeldern und Ästen.
Einschätzen kann ich das auch nur in Reihe mit meinen 0.13 0.16 0.18 grün, da sieht man die Differenz eben, aber es scheint vom fühlen her auf der Rolle nicht wirklich was auszumachen, jetzt mal im Vergleich zu anderen Weitenjägern mit der Angabe 0.10mm wie Stealth oder Corastrong. 
Mit meinen werde ich Weiten probieren, nur will ich die geringe vorhandene Menge dünne Schnur in den vorhanden je 1x150m oder 2x150m eigentlich auf eine kleinere Rolle tun  |kopfkrat
Und fabrikneue Meterabschnitte gleich mal einlagern.


----------



## jkc (13. September 2018)

*AW: Daiwa J Braid X8 Erfahrungen*

Moin, auf der Wiese war ich mit der Spomb noch nicht, aber wir werfen häufiger an Orientierungsmarken dessen Entfernung uns bekannt ist, nächste Woche gehts z.B. nach Frankreich, wo wir eine Stabboje mit Entfernungsmesser stellen werden (Wenn ich vom Ufer werfe stelle ich das Ding auf 145Yards also etwa 130m und fische dann dahinter; dort komme ich aber mit der Spomb selbst mit der 10er Schnur nicht mehr hin.:q) Hier zuhause sind es meist mit Google Earth abgemessene Strecken z.B. Entfernung des gegenüberliegenden Ufers, von Brückenpfeilern etc.
Zum abschätzen welches Setup weiter wirft kann man aber auch wunderbar mit einer Referenzrute werfen oder einen Marker stellen, so erhält man zwar nur den optischen Eindruck, aber real gemessene Meter sind ja in der Praxis auch eher uninteressant.
Wir verwenden ausschließlich die große Spomb und die liegt gefüllt meine ich so um 180g, hängt aber natürlich auch vom Füllmaterial ab, Mais / Partikel ist eher schwerer, Pellets oder große Boilies eher etwas leichter.
Die Spomb sollte relativ gleichmäßig beschleunigt werden, wenn zu sehr "gepeitscht" wird reißt man mehr ab, dabei ist ein relativ hoher Wurf gerade bei Rückenwind ganz gut.
Was mit der Spomb auch gut geht, ist das Ablegen auf dem Boden vor dem Wurf, bringt mir auch nochmal eine spürbare Steigerung der Wurfweite, die Wurffrequenz geht dann aber natürlich zurück.


Grüße JK


----------



## Nordlichtangler (13. September 2018)

*AW: Daiwa J Braid X8 Erfahrungen*

Danke für die Erklärung. Ist ja fast so eine Art u. Gewichtsklasse Brandungsweitwerfen mit speziellen Einrichtungen!


----------



## Schneider0815 (1. Dezember 2021)

Bimmelrudi schrieb:


> *AW: Daiwa J Braid X8 Erfahrungen*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------

